# SPROCKETS MAGAZINE



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ok this is the official thread for "SPROCKETS MAGAZINE" all updates will be posted here. if you have questions, suggestions, pictures, anything post them up here! thank you for all your support! myspace page is under construction add me www.myspace.com/sprocketsmagazine


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GLAD SOMEONE IS MAKING A BIKE MAGAZINE YOU GOT MY FULL SUPPORT

GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING


----------



## GoodlandsFinest805 (Jun 5, 2009)

do you guys sell sprockets or customized ones


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GoodlandsFinest805_@Jun 4 2009, 10:47 PM~14098708
> *do you guys sell sprockets or customized ones
> *


here we go. :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GoodlandsFinest805_@Jun 4 2009, 08:47 PM~14098708
> *do you guys sell sprockets or customized ones
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472023

THIS MAN HERE CAN MAKE YOU ONE, HE DID MINE


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GoodlandsFinest805_@Jun 4 2009, 09:47 PM~14098708
> *do you guys sell sprockets or customized ones
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i think we need 5 more topics for a nonexisting magazine


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 4 2009, 11:08 PM~14099628
> *i think we need 5 more topics for a nonexisting magazine
> *


I asked him to start this one so we can update every thing in one thread. sorry about that Jon


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 11:14 PM~14099687
> *I asked him to start this one so we can update every thing in one thread. sorry about that Jon
> *


FTP :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 4 2009, 10:21 PM~14099091
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472023
> 
> THIS MAN HERE CAN MAKE YOU ONE, HE DID MINE
> *


he cut it, but i did the design  














sprockets :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

MYSPACE PAGE UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!!!!!!!!! 

www.myspace.com/sprocketsmagazine

add me :biggrin: i'll be working on it all nite!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ok eveyone my publisher is gonna come on this site and look at this thread, they want to see how big of a demand there is for this magazine, so what i need is for you guys to hype this thread up. post pics, support every thing you can think of, i'll edit this reply so they dont know i told everyone to hype this thread up. so post up the support.............thanks everyone!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

*CANT WAIT FOR THIS MAGAZINE * :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMAO. Already


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 06:47 PM~14143679
> *LMAO. Already
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

Is the mag out on stnds yet or what


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 9 2009, 06:03 PM~14143858
> *Is the mag out on stnds yet or what
> *


i'm working my hardest to make that happen!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 9 2009, 07:03 PM~14143858
> *Is the mag out on stnds yet or what
> *


Not till December.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You guys are in for a treat. this will be a very good magazine with lots of good articles and photos.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 06:32 PM~14144266
> *You guys are in for a treat. this will be a very good magazine with lots of good articles and photos.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 4 2009, 10:44 PM~14099993
> *he cut it, but i did the design
> sprockets :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA THATS RIGHT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUT IS IT GOING TO BE ABOUT???ONLY BIKES?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 9 2009, 09:04 PM~14146106
> *WUT IS IT GOING TO BE ABOUT???ONLY BIKES?
> *


yes only lowrider bicycles! maybe a pedal car here and there!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 9 2009, 10:08 PM~14146158
> *yes only lowrider bicycles! maybe a pedal car here and there!
> *


HOLY SHIT...I GOT TO GET MA MEMBERSHIP THEN...WHEN IS IT COMIN OUT?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 9 2009, 09:16 PM~14146259
> *HOLY SHIT...I GOT TO GET MA MEMBERSHIP THEN...WHEN IS IT COMIN OUT?
> *


the first issue will be out in december, we should have the website done next week so you can pre-order your subcriptions :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 9 2009, 10:46 PM~14146627
> *the first issue will be out in december, we should have the website done next week so you can pre-order your subcriptions :cheesy:
> *


ORALE THANX ILL BE IN CONTACT WITH YOU THROUGH MYSPACE


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

I talked to you before. Let me know what you need, so that I can help.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Do we have a complete logo yet?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 05:40 PM~14154449
> *Do we have a complete logo yet?
> *


friday :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SWEET! You guys will not be disapointed.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Per your request bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS MAGAZINE LOOKING FOR ADVERTISERS!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 06:12 PM~14154855
> *SPROCKETS MAGAZINE LOOKING FOR ADVERTISERS!!!
> *


try the sick 1 brand :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 11 2009, 12:15 AM~14157074
> *try the sick 1 brand :dunno:
> *


  good idea.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill pm desiree.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bring it Back.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 10 2009, 09:15 PM~14157074
> *try the sick 1 brand :dunno:
> *


I AM VERY PROUD TO SAY THAT "SICK 1 BRAND" IS IN AS A ADVERTISER FOR MY MAGAZINE :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 13 2009, 09:33 AM~14179317
> *I AM VERY PROUD TO SAY THAT "SICK 1 BRAND" IS IN AS A ADVERTISER FOR MY MAGAZINE :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 13 2009, 10:33 AM~14179317
> *I AM VERY PROUD TO SAY THAT "SICK 1 BRAND" IS IN AS A ADVERTISER FOR MY MAGAZINE :cheesy:
> *


TTT!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

If you need a photographer to do some shoots in PHX let me know! I shoot for Impalas & Blvd Cruisers! Ive been wanting to shoot some bikes!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 13 2009, 04:29 PM~14181398
> *If you need a photographer to do some shoots in PHX let me know! I shoot for Impalas & Blvd Cruisers! Ive been wanting to shoot some bikes!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS GUY WOULD HELP A LOT!!!!


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 13 2009, 04:29 PM~14181398
> *If you need a photographer to do some shoots in PHX let me know! I shoot for Impalas & Blvd Cruisers! Ive been wanting to shoot some bikes!
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice picture


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We need more investors!. Any one interested. advertisement is key to success.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hit me back with an email address...i got some proofs for ya :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 16 2009, 01:23 AM~14203256
> *hit me back with an email address...i got some proofs for ya :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 14 2009, 12:32 AM~14184430
> *We need more investors!. Any one interested. advertisement is key to success.
> *


HOW MUCH FOR ADVERTISING?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Add Rates

$1200.00....TWO PAGE SPREAD

$750.00....FULL PAGE

$550.00....1/2 PAGE

$1000.00....BACK COVER

Website will be up soon. I hope it will show our legitimacy.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 15 2009, 11:31 PM~14203322
> *Add Rates
> 
> $1200.00....TWO PAGE SPREAD
> ...


FOR HOW LONG????


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 13 2009, 10:33 AM~14179317
> *I AM VERY PROUD TO SAY THAT "SICK 1 BRAND" IS IN AS A ADVERTISER FOR MY MAGAZINE :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: THANk yOU .... iLL SUPPORT yOUR MAG. AS MUCH AS I CAN 
 




> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 15 2009, 11:23 PM~14203256
> *hit me back with an email address...i got some proofs for ya :cheesy:
> *



y dONT yOU aDVERTiSE  ???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2009, 01:33 AM~14203341
> *FOR HOW LONG????
> *


I believe per issue. Im sure it depends on alot of factors. rates can fluctuate. Money talks.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 15 2009, 11:34 PM~14203353
> *I believe per issue. Im sure it depends on alot of factors. rates can fluctuate. Money talks.
> *


THATS NICE!!!!!!! KEEP UP!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2009, 01:35 AM~14203359
> *THATS NICE!!!!!!! KEEP UP!!
> *


I guess. I know absolutely nothing about advertisement rates. I'm sure it was thoroughly thought out (I Hope). :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 15 2009, 11:37 PM~14203372
> *I guess. I no absolutely nothing about advertisement rates. I'm sure it was thoroughly thought out (I Hope). :biggrin:
> *


THATS A GOOD PRICE...I MEAN U CAN GET THAT MONEY BACK FASTER BY ADVERTISING...ITS JUST FOR MY HOMIE'S BUSINESS!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 10:38 PM~14203391
> *THATS A GOOD PRICE...I MEAN U CAN GET THAT MONEY BACK FASTER BY ADVERTISING...ITS JUST FOR MY HOMIE'S BUSINESS!!!!
> *


is he interested? what is his business? tell him to email me [email protected] im working on a deal he cant pass up!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 16 2009, 04:22 AM~14203919
> *is he interested? what is his business? tell him to email me [email protected] im working on a deal he cant pass up!
> *


whens the site gonna be up


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 16 2009, 02:22 AM~14203919
> *is he interested? what is his business? tell him to email me [email protected] im working on a deal he cant pass up!
> *


I GOTTA TALK TO HIM!!!!HE DOES ENGRAVING


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 10:08 AM~14206630
> *whens the site gonna be up
> *


man its all bad rite now the web designer i had just backed out so i had to hire someone else! so its back to square one with the site, sorry guys!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 16 2009, 03:06 PM~14208878
> *man its all bad rite now the web designer i had just backed out so i had to hire someone else! so its back to square one with the site, sorry guys!
> *


NO PROBZ AS LONG AS IT COMES OUT INTERESTING N NICE!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 16 2009, 03:06 PM~14208878
> *man its all bad rite now the web designer i had just backed out so i had to hire someone else! so its back to square one with the site, sorry guys!
> *


hey bro. vistaprint.com is were i got my web desighned at.just get an account on there and everythings close to free. my web page costes about 10$ to keep running each month. also u still thinking about the t shirt idea for first 200 subscribers? if so u got anyone that will do it for ya? if not vista is cheap for that too.


 hey when you get your myspace running add me. im www.myspace.com/checker91

you'll know its me cuz im the only one from k-town.

hope to get my hands on a subscription soon. good luck on the whole thing. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

What would you guys like to see in the "how to" section, in the first issue?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 20 2009, 02:44 PM~14248831
> *What would you guys like to see in the "how to" section, in the first issue?
> *


tips on making a affordable display, diy upholstering seat, bondo basics. just throwing random ideas out.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 20 2009, 03:44 PM~14248831
> *What would you guys like to see in the "how to" section, in the first issue?
> *


How a pair of kustom one of a kind billet rimz are designed and manufactured from scratch out of a single piece of aluminum. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 20 2009, 06:17 PM~14249498
> *How a pair of kustom one of a kind billet rimz are designed and manufactured from scratch out of a single piece of aluminum.  :biggrin:
> *


  like the one's on AZTECA DE ORO.quedaron chingones


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 20 2009, 05:45 PM~14249370
> *tips on making a affordable display, diy upholstering seat, bondo basics. just throwing random ideas out.
> *


For displays and seats el henrry lla saben. Y murals el compa alberto herrera.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 20 2009, 05:17 PM~14249498
> *How a pair of kustom one of a kind billet rimz are designed and manufactured from scratch out of a single piece of aluminum.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: then my secret would be out lol  .......but do you guys got anything rite now that i can feature on a how-to section? your in az rite?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DONT FORGET BOUT CALENDAR'S SHOWS


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro+Jun 20 2009, 06:27 PM~14249543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ur secret might be out but very hard to duplicate, so that way u can enjoy the moment longer of being the first with one of kind rims like the ones we're going to fabricated for u. :biggrin: 

Brother we ALWAYS have things for ur how to section (not trying to be cocky just being honest) GUARANTEED U CAN COME BY OUR SHOP ANY DAY OF THE WEEK MONDAY-FRIDAY AND WE'LL BE KREATING SOME ILL STUFF. TAKE ME UP ON MY OFFER BROTHER I DONT BULLSHIT!!!! OH YEAH I'D LOVE FOR U MAG TO SEE A SHOP THAT ONLY DOES CUSTOM STUFF THAT LOWRIDER RELATED ALLLLLLLLLL DAAAAAAYYYY LOOOOOONNNNNG. BRING LOTS AND LOTS OF MEMORY CARDS OR FILM FOR UR CAMERAS. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14250141
> *Simon Robert, those rimz are by FAAAARRRRR the sickest one's i've ever seen. And when u post em up on ur bikla ur gonna get a chain reaction of agreement carnal. Get ready for a GRIP of Raza to take pics of them masterpieces.  :biggrin:
> Ur secret might be out but very hard to duplicate, so that way u can enjoy the moment longer of being the first with one of kind rims like the ones we're going to fabricated for u.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Las vegas carnal . The rims are going on emperadora azteca mi hijas bike .after. Vegas ttt for tnt and. Johnny y el compa mando.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 20 2009, 07:14 PM~14250141
> *Simon Robert, those rimz are by FAAAARRRRR the sickest one's i've ever seen. And when u post em up on ur bikla ur gonna get a chain reaction of agreement carnal. Get ready for a GRIP of Raza to take pics of them masterpieces.  :biggrin:
> Ur secret might be out but very hard to duplicate, so that way u can enjoy the moment longer of being the first with one of kind rims like the ones we're going to fabricated for u.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ok im gonna call you tommorrow and i think we can work something out?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

YOU GOT A p.O bOx yET ?????


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 20 2009, 10:06 PM~14251165
> *YOU GOT A p.O bOx yET ?????
> *


oh crap! i knew i was forgetting something lol my mind is all over the place! i'll pm you rite now!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Has everyone added me on myspace? If not http://myspace.com/sprocketsmagazine


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

HERE IT IS THE FINNISHED LOGO!!!!!!! WOW THIS CAME OUT GREAT, I AM VERY EXCITED!!!!!! THANKS SHOW-BOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 22 2009, 01:39 AM~14259953
> *HERE IT IS THE FINNISHED LOGO!!!!!!! WOW THIS CAME OUT GREAT, I AM VERY EXCITED!!!!!! THANKS SHOW-BOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ... :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That's pimp


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 22 2009, 09:27 AM~14261857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 so those are the one i can open on my computer, awsome! :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looooooooookiiiiiiiiiiiiin goooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 22 2009, 10:31 AM~14262418
> *looooooooookiiiiiiiiiiiiin goooooooooooooooooooooood
> *


Thank you! Show-bound has talent!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 22 2009, 11:13 AM~14262248
> *:0 so those are the one i can open on my computer, awsome!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hows the website coming? I have an old contact who gave me a quote a while back. You should just buy the domain for now...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 08:09 PM~14268024
> *Hows the website coming? I have an old contact who gave me a quote a while back. You should just buy the domain for now...
> *


Man this website has been a pain in the ass LOL but I found someone who can do the same things the first guy said he would do!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool cool.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 22 2009, 09:27 AM~14261857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These would be cool t-shirts!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hit up ink city. Im sure he can hook it up.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 22 2009, 11:36 PM~14268333
> *These would be cool t-shirts!
> *


  

unlimited color pallete!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 22 2009, 08:53 PM~14268501
> *
> 
> unlimited color pallete!
> *


That's what I was thinking, I love the black & white tho! Did you finnish the blue one with demention?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 08:40 PM~14268373
> *Hit up ink city. Im sure he can hook it up.
> *


Link?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 22 2009, 11:57 PM~14268541
> *That's what I was thinking, I love the black & white tho! Did you finnish the blue one with demention?
> *


its loading the 3d...its take forever to render


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 23 2009, 12:03 AM~14268592
> *Link?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456545


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 23 2009, 12:03 AM~14268592
> *Link?
> *


760-259-3030

ask for jesse..tell em sam sent ya


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im gonna have to charge you for being a personal assistant. ahaha


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 09:08 PM~14268659
> *Im gonna have to charge you for being a personal assistant. ahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

has everyone added me on myspace? http://www.myspace.com/sprocketsmagazine


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 28 2009, 12:04 PM~14321050
> *has everyone added me on myspace? http://www.myspace.com/sprocketsmagazine
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 28 2009, 04:01 PM~14322363
> *:thumbsup:
> *


glad to have you apart of the team!!!! and i cant wait for your photo shoot its gonna be awsome!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 28 2009, 05:19 PM~14322478
> *glad to have you apart of the team!!!! and i cant wait for your photo shoot its gonna be awsome!!!!!!!
> *


Hell yeah homie! We gonna do some BIG things!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok I have a limited 24 "SPROCKETS MAGAZINE" t-shirts avalible pm me if interested.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 30 2009, 12:08 AM~14337414
> *Ok I have a limited 24 "SPROCKETS MAGAZINE" t-shirts avalible pm me if interested.
> *


I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

23 left......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How much?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 12:52 AM~14337860
> *How much?
> *


$10+shipping


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 30 2009, 03:59 AM~14337888
> *$10+shipping
> *


Ill take one.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 01:01 AM~14337897
> *Ill take one.
> *


Ok 22 left, pm me shipping info, and what color? Shirts will be black with white lettering and white with black lettering.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 30 2009, 02:08 AM~14337414
> *Ok I have a limited 24 "SPROCKETS MAGAZINE" t-shirts avalible pm me if interested.
> *


i need one :cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 30 2009, 07:20 AM~14339141
> *i need one :cheesy:
> *


Ok 21 left, send me info DEEZ


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Send 10+shipping via paypal to [email protected]


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm looking forward to see this magazine  gonna be great to have a magazine for the bike scene again, lets keep it alive and all participate! if you ever want to get a wordwide article/feature with bikes from across the world, let me know


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SAVE ME A 2XL BLACK TEE!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 30 2009, 10:57 AM~14339428
> *Ok 21 left, send me info DEEZ
> *


Paypal sending!! need smedium!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 30 2009, 01:46 PM~14341007
> *i'm looking forward to see this magazine    gonna be great to have a magazine for the bike scene again, lets keep it alive and all participate! if you ever want to get a wordwide article/feature with bikes from across the world, let me know
> *


I will hit you up with my idea after I get it aproved. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 09:15 PM~14341252
> *I will hit you up with my idea after I get it aproved. :biggrin:
> *


thats my texan homie :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 30 2009, 10:49 AM~14341023
> *SAVE ME A 2XL BLACK TEE!!
> *


You got it! Hey can you post pics of the shirts?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 30 2009, 12:08 AM~14337414
> *Ok I have a limited 24 "SPROCKETS MAGAZINE" t-shirts avalible pm me if interested.
> *


What do they look like?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 30 2009, 11:49 AM~14341023
> *SAVE ME A 2XL BLACK TEE!!
> *


x2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2009, 01:05 PM~14342219
> *What do they look like?
> *


Waiting for the pics....


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 28 2009, 12:04 PM~14321050
> *has everyone added me on myspace? http://www.myspace.com/sprocketsmagazine
> *


Sent you a reqest today. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok I need to organize this somehow ok I got shirts for: fleetangel, artistics tx, justdeez, show-bound, big mando, str8 clownin and 81.7.tx. Am I missing anyone?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THIS GUY WAS SHY TO ASK BUT HE PM SAYING HE WANTED ONE :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=81283


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

I want to be in the mag


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

How much are shirts I want one.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Jun 30 2009, 06:56 PM~14345940
> *How much are shirts I want one.
> *


$10.00+shipping


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 30 2009, 06:37 PM~14345681
> *I want to be in the mag
> *


What do you got, pics.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 30 2009, 11:14 PM~14347546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good i would wear that here in the west texas


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 30 2009, 06:48 PM~14345044
> *THIS GUY WAS SHY TO ASK BUT HE PM SAYING HE WANTED ONE  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=81283
> *


fool


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

a thanks ill take 1


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

everyone who wanted a shirt needs to pm me again, i dont know how but all my pm's are gone :angry: so send me your info/size&color/shipping address again. and go over to paypal and pay only $12.50 make payments at paypal to: [email protected] also if you have to send a money order the the total will be $16.00 total pm me for info on where to send the money order, thanks!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 2 2009, 01:56 PM~14363019
> *everyone who wanted a shirt needs to pm me again, i dont know how but all my pm's are gone :angry: so send me your info/size&color/shipping address again. and go over to paypal and pay only $10 i dont know how much shipping is and i dont have time to go find out, so im not gonna charge shipping! make payments at paypal to: [email protected] also if you have to send a money order the the total will be $15 total pm me for info on where to send the money order, thanks!
> *


to ship a tee shirt in a priorty slip bag at the post office is 4.50 dollars

if you turn the bag inside out its 2.40 and you can send first class...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2009, 11:34 AM~14363407
> *to ship a tee shirt in a priorty slip bag at the post office is 4.50 dollars
> 
> if you turn the bag inside out its 2.40 and you can send first class...
> *


lol what really? why would it make a differance if its inside out? good tip tho thanks!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 2 2009, 11:56 AM~14363019
> *everyone who wanted a shirt needs to pm me again, i dont know how but all my pm's are gone :angry: so send me your info/size&color/shipping address again. and go over to paypal and pay only $10 i dont know how much shipping is and i dont have time to go find out, so im not gonna charge shipping! make payments at paypal to: [email protected] also if you have to send a money order the the total will be $15 total pm me for info on where to send the money order, thanks!
> *


Hey I just want to see the magazine. Do you have one in print yet ?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 2 2009, 11:42 AM~14363498
> *Hey I just want to see the magazine. Do you have one in print yet ?
> *


well im not gonna show anyone the mag till its done in december, but you can go to my myspace http://www.myspace.com/sprockectsmagazine and see sample pics and soon a demo digital mag


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

looking good! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 2 2009, 02:40 PM~14363481
> *lol what really? why would it make a differance if its inside out? good tip tho thanks!
> *



becuase the outside say PRIORITY" AUTO MATIC 4.50... YOU CANT USE A FIRTS CLASS STAMP ON IT... however you can on a non marked envelope...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jul 2 2009, 12:57 PM~14363679
> *looking good! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *












i want my daughters trike in the mag !


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jul 2 2009, 11:57 AM~14363679
> *looking good! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


did you check out the photos?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 2 2009, 11:59 AM~14363701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my photographer snapped some pretty good pics of it at the san bernardino show and your daughters trike WILL be in our first issue, in our show coverage!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 2 2009, 01:12 PM~14363825
> *my photographer snapped some pretty good pics of it at the san bernardino show and your daughters trike WILL be in our first issue, in our show coverage!
> *


THANKS HOMIE !

MY DAUGHTER WILL LOVE THAT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

3 User (s) are reading this topic 1 Anonymous
2 MEMBERS : Artistic TX , 66 ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2009, 11:58 AM~14363690
> *becuase the outside say PRIORITY" AUTO MATIC 4.50...  YOU CANT USE A FIRTS CLASS STAMP ON IT...  however you can on a non marked envelope...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*happy 4th of july bro's !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 4 2009, 11:55 PM~14383106
> *Happy 4th everyone!
> *


HAPPY 5TH OF JULY HOMIES :cheesy: !


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2009, 11:34 AM~14363407
> *to ship a tee shirt in a priorty slip bag at the post office is 4.50 dollars
> 
> if you turn the bag inside out its 2.40 and you can send first class...
> *



Sam just to let you know if the usps finds out you are using their bag they can get you. ( they may never find out )

What you can do is order the tyveck bags from a place like uline and then use that for 1st class shipping. 

That is what they told me when they came to my shop to set us up for online shipping... They came by and brought me all kinds of boxes ....

Just thought I'd share the info.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jul 14 2009, 09:58 AM~14468643
> *Sam just to let you know if the usps finds out you are using their bag they can get you. ( they may never find out )
> 
> What you can do is order the tyveck bags from a place like uline and then use that for 1st class shipping.
> ...


Good lookin out.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ok sorry about the delay for the shirts, the guy i had printing them flaked out on me.....but im now working with inked city screen printing and they are picking up the 24 shirts the other guy was gonna print for me. so as soon as all 24 shirts are paid for is the sooner you'll get the shirts go ahead and send money to him so it will be faster to process orders his paypal is: 

[email protected]

and if you need to send money order send them to:

Inked City Screen Printing
815 north 5th street
El Centro, Ca. 92243

price is $12.50 for paypal and $16.00 for money order

sorry for the hold up! INKED CITY is helping me out alot....thanks everyone


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 26 2009, 08:02 PM~14589276
> *ok sorry about the delay for the shirts, the guy i had printing them flaked out on me.....but im now working with inked city screen printing and they are picking up the 24 shirts the other guy was gonna print for me. so as soon as all 24 shirts are paid for is the sooner you'll get the shirts go ahead and send money to him so it will be faster to process orders his paypal is:
> 
> [email protected]
> ...



Glad we could help you out, We do have a few jobs going the next two weeks, But we will get them out as soon as we get the orders in.


----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Damn I can't wait to see this mag!!! hope Thee Artistics will be in it :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 27 2009, 07:02 AM~14589276
> *ok sorry about the delay for the shirts, the guy i had printing them flaked out on me.....but im now working with inked city screen printing and they are picking up the 24 shirts the other guy was gonna print for me. so as soon as all 24 shirts are paid for is the sooner you'll get the shirts go ahead and send money to him so it will be faster to process orders his paypal is:
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


You should have gone to Jesse to begin with. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

INKEDCITY 
Baller
Posts: 539
Joined: Sep 2008
From: El Centro, Ca.

Damn just noticed your From EC! I from Yuma we always cruised to the La Gente Shows! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 27 2009, 07:22 AM~14591521
> * :biggrin:
> *


Ready for this weekend homie?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 27 2009, 09:35 PM~14601025
> *Ready for this weekend homie?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 27 2009, 06:22 AM~14591521
> *You should have gone to Jesse to begin with.  :biggrin:
> *


someone came to me with a offer i couldnt refuse type deal, and i couldnt pass it up lol but yeah i should of!


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 27 2009, 09:34 PM~14601012
> *INKEDCITY
> Baller
> Posts: 539
> ...



What's up bro... yea From EC ! Let me know when you are in town. Jesse


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 28 2009, 08:35 AM~14601025
> *Ready for this weekend homie?
> *


Yes sir gonna be another good weekend from TNT and Krazykutting


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2009, 06:20 PM~14621465
> *Yes sir gonna be another good weekend from TNT and Krazykutting
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jul 29 2009, 07:12 PM~14621366
> *What's up bro... yea From EC ! Let me know when you are in town.  Jesse
> *


I might cruise down for the show this year. I'll hit you for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2009, 07:20 PM~14621465
> *Yes sir gonna be another good weekend from TNT and Krazykutting
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 31 2009, 04:32 PM~14641160
> *TTMFT
> *


Wat up Armando wuz real firme having u at the compound today loc's and tomorrow we'll have a good time as well when TNT's CEO Tony Ortega is here puttn in work!!!! :cheesy: Tony i gave away all ur TNT shirts so tomorrow when ur here i'll have u go to El Centro and Pick up our KrazyKutting shirts from our Partner Jesse and that way we can hook up Armando with one. Also both of u guys better be ready to grub on some Macking ass Menudo homies.......Tony i don't wanna hear no garbage bout u not eating menudo!!!! Alright fellas from Karzicon/TNT we can't thank SPROCKETS MAGAZINE enuff for their profesionalism and outstanding photographer "BigMando" thanks again fellas it's an honor to be featured in thee first issue!!!! i'm gonna need to buy a grip of those first copies :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

That would be cool if you came down Tony, I will be working on some projects so you will see us in action. You guys are all welcomed any time you know....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 1 2009, 04:40 AM~14642234
> *Wat up Armando wuz real firme having u at the compound today loc's and tomorrow we'll have a good time as well when TNT's CEO Tony Ortega is here puttn in work!!!! :cheesy:  Tony i gave away all ur TNT shirts so tomorrow when ur here i'll have u go to El Centro and Pick up our KrazyKutting shirts from our Partner Jesse and that way we can hook up Armando with one. Also both of u guys better be ready to grub on some Macking ass Menudo homies.......Tony i don't wanna hear no garbage bout u not eating menudo!!!! Alright fellas from Karzicon/TNT we can't thank SPROCKETS MAGAZINE enuff for their profesionalism and outstanding photographer "BigMando" thanks again fellas it's an honor to be featured in thee first issue!!!! i'm gonna need to buy a grip of those first copies  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll eat Menudo all day long red or white it dont matter its all good.

Yes it was bad ass having BigMando take pics of Bankroll and Pirate bike and talking about lolo bike building back in the day and swapping stories of shows and building bikes.



> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Aug 1 2009, 05:49 AM~14642872
> *That would be cool if you came down Tony,  I will be working on some projects so you will see us in action.  You guys are all welcomed any time you know....
> *


Gracias carnal it was tight checking out the shop and seeing a master tshirt printing shop. I'll be hitting you up for those new TNT shirts for Pueblo show


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2009, 11:10 AM~14652359
> *I'll eat Menudo all day long red or white it dont matter its all good.
> 
> Yes it was bad ass having BigMando take pics of Bankroll and Pirate bike and talking about lolo bike building back in the day and swapping stories of shows and building bikes.
> ...




Glad you enjoyed the visit ... you can come by anytime. And thanks for the compliments.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 31 2009, 06:40 PM~14642234
> *Wat up Armando wuz real firme having u at the compound today loc's and tomorrow we'll have a good time as well when TNT's CEO Tony Ortega is here puttn in work!!!! :cheesy:   Tony i gave away all ur TNT shirts so tomorrow when ur here i'll have u go to El Centro and Pick up our KrazyKutting shirts from our Partner Jesse and that way we can hook up Armando with one. Also both of u guys better be ready to grub on some Macking ass Menudo homies.......Tony i don't wanna hear no garbage bout u not eating menudo!!!! Alright fellas from Karzicon/TNT we can't thank SPROCKETS MAGAZINE enuff for their profesionalism and outstanding photographer "BigMando" thanks again fellas it's an honor to be featured in thee first issue!!!! i'm gonna need to buy a grip of those first copies  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Homie! Thanks for the invite down to the Krazy Kompund! The stuff that we saw this past weekend was incredible. From the full show cars to lowrider bikes KarzIcon / Krazy Kutting / TNT Metal works are doing BIG things in the industry. What really blew my mind was the CAD work on the water jet! The quality craftsmanship / dedication and love put into all the projects is what makes them flawless! Great work! 

I'll will post a couple photos when I get approval from Marcos! The rest you will have to see when the magazine comes out! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sneek peek of Krazy Kutting & TNT Metal works

Bank Roll on the table









The waterjet getting ready to cut









The CAD design of BigMando's pedals









The final cut before chrome







[/QUOTE]


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

looks good


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Great job bigmando! And thanks to the guys at krazy kutting for giving sprockets a full tour of the shop, everyone is in for a treat when they pick up there first issue!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice pics Big Mando :thumbsup: Lookin good.

Hey Marcos I'll hit you up by the end of the week bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> Sneek peek of Krazy Kutting & TNT Metal works
> 
> Bank Roll on the table
> 
> ...


[/quote]
that logo would look beter on the pics without he block behind it...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2009, 08:31 PM~14677901
> *Nice pics Big Mando :thumbsup:  Lookin good.
> 
> Hey Marcos I'll hit you up by the end of the week bro
> *


sounds good tony! hey do you got my email? [email protected]


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 5 2009, 08:22 AM~14678647
> *sounds good tony! hey do you got my email? [email protected]
> *


I'll shoot you an email by Friday


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THEY ARE BETTER PICTURES ON CELIA'S EVIL WAYS FORUM !


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2009, 10:04 PM~14678413
> *
> that logo would look beter on the pics without he block behind it...
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 5 2009, 08:22 AM~14678647
> *sounds good tony! hey do you got my email? [email protected]
> *


Check your email bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

that logo would look beter on the pics without he block behind it...
[/quote]

x3 i just posted them real quick.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

3piece handle bars TNT made. 










Tony, this pic would of came out good if you could hold still! LOL Jk homie. Your guys do some badass work!


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

DAMN THOSE ARE SOME BADASS HANDLE BARS :worship: :worship: :worship: ARE THEY FOR SELL?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Aug 11 2009, 09:05 PM~14742070
> *DAMN THOSE ARE SOME BADASS HANDLE BARS :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ARE THEY FOR SELL?
> *


Those were made for a TNT customer. Talk to Tony. Im sure he can make you badass set for your ride!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

WHat up!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Aug 12 2009, 07:05 AM~14742070
> *DAMN THOSE ARE SOME BADASS HANDLE BARS :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ARE THEY FOR SELL?
> *


They're already spoken for by one of our customers we built them for. You can order anything you want bro you're not just limited to pre made designs. If you want us to come up with something bad ass and you have a theme for your bike we'll tailor parts for your bike. If you have no theme but want just tribal designs we can do that too.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 12 2009, 06:37 AM~14745019
> *WHat up!
> *


What's up yo!


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2009, 10:45 AM~14746030
> *They're already spoken for by one of our customers we built them for.  You can order anything you want bro you're not just limited to pre made designs.  If you want us to come up with something bad ass and you have a theme for your bike we'll tailor parts for your bike.  If you have no theme but want just tribal designs we can do that too.
> *


The theme to my daughter bike is going to have to do somthing to with hearts i have not realy thought it through yet. But if you guys a come up with a bad ass designs just let me know. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Aug 13 2009, 12:44 AM~14749030
> *The theme to my daughter bike is going to have to do somthing to with hearts i have not realy thought it through yet. But if you guys a come up with a bad ass designs just let me know. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah bro that's no problem. Take a look at my TNT topic for pricing and let me know what you're wanting to get. Just know that these cross and heart handlebars cost a little bit more because of the extra fabrication required and the price list does not include plating or engraving


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2009, 03:48 PM~14749071
> *Yeah bro that's no problem.  Take a look at my TNT topic for pricing and let me know what you're wanting to get.  Just know that these cross and heart handlebars cost a little bit more because of the extra fabrication required and the price list does not include plating or engraving
> *


Cool thanks homie ill let you know


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 12 2009, 07:37 AM~14745019
> *WHat up!
> *


Sup Kutty Loc


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Aug 12 2009, 06:48 AM~14741799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the bad ass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2009, 06:22 PM~14750703
> *Thanks for the bad ass pics :thumbsup:
> *



Anytime homie!  :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

So...

When do u expect the first mag. to be printed?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 14 2009, 10:26 PM~14775517
> *So...
> 
> When do u expect the first mag. to be printed?
> *


December! I'm hitting a few speed bumps along the way but December is when it will be out!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

COOLIO


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 15 2009, 12:43 AM~14775614
> *December! I'm hitting a few speed bumps along the way but December is when it will be out!
> *


cool!

good luck on it. long time coming.

i looked forward to lrb mag. was sad to see it go.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_SPROCKETS MAGAZINE_ >>>>*TTMFT*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IS THIS MAGAZINE EVER GOING TO COME OUT??? WE DONT EVEN SEE PREVIEWS OF THE MAG OR ANYTHING......IT SOUNDS LIKE ALL TALK....ALEAST SHOW US SOMETHING THAT THIS MAG IS COMING OUT??...not hatin, just wanna see sneak peaks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 16 2009, 05:10 PM~14786182
> *IS THIS MAGAZINE EVER GOING TO COME OUT??? WE DONT EVEN SEE  PREVIEWS OF THE MAG OR ANYTHING......IT SOUNDS LIKE ALL TALK....ALEAST SHOW US SOMETHING THAT THIS MAG IS COMING OUT??...not hatin, just wanna see sneak peaks
> *


LOL well if you look up four more quotes you would see that I said the mag won't be out till December!!!! And you would also see sneek peeks! the long hours and hard work I put into this mag and that's the thanks I get? I'm doing this by myself, spending my own money to bring a magazine out for you, you can't expect me to put out a magazine out by myself over night! And it's rediculous that I even have to sit here and explain it to you, you have no idea the amount of stress and pressure I'm under taking on a project this big?! I'm taking out loans big enough to pay off my morgage and if this fails I not only fail you the people but I also fail my familiy, my kids will be wearing garbage bags for clothes if I fail with this, and that's just half of the stress I'm under with this magazine, and that's the thanks I get?! I'm signed on with RCS distribution the nations leading magazine distributor! And if I show you to much of the magazine they'll pull the plug and tell me why are we gonna handle your magazine if the whole world already seen it?! But hey thanks a lot you really did me a solid with that quote dog good looking out, now I have added pressure to the weight that's already crushing down on my shoulders!!!!!!! I'm already short I don't need to be shorter!!!!!! LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 08:43 PM~14783910
> *SPROCKETS MAGAZINE >>>>TTMFT
> *


Hey I'll see you Saturday bro. I'll have my Wyatt's Revenge bike I think that one is suitable for an art exhibit like this in PHX.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 17 2009, 04:10 AM~14786182
> *IS THIS MAGAZINE EVER GOING TO COME OUT??? WE DONT EVEN SEE  PREVIEWS OF THE MAG OR ANYTHING......IT SOUNDS LIKE ALL TALK....ALEAST SHOW US SOMETHING THAT THIS MAG IS COMING OUT??...not hatin, just wanna see sneak peaks
> *


Hey bro calm your happy ass down. Big Mando posted sample pics of his photoshoot with me and KrazyKutting at the shop. As he said it'll be out in December. It take a lot of time, money, and resources to put out a magazine its not cheap. Its like anything else in business it takes money to make money so be patient and wait a few more months and you'll get to see a bad ass high quality magazine for builders by builders.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pic are not happening


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 09:29 AM~14792322
> *pic are not happening
> *


What do you mean?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sneak peeks


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 16 2009, 07:56 PM~14786563
> *LOL well if you look up four more quotes you would see that I said the mag won't be out till December!!!! And you would also see sneek peeks! the long hours and hard work I put into this mag and that's the thanks I get? I'm doing this by myself, spending my own money to bring a magazine out for you, you can't expect me to put out a magazine out by myself over night! And it's rediculous that I even have to sit here and explain it to you, you have no idea the amount of stress and pressure I'm under taking on a project this big?! I'm taking out loans big enough to pay off my morgage and if this fails I not only fail you the people but I also fail my familiy, my kids will be wearing garbage bags for clothes if I fail with this, and that's just half of the stress I'm under with this magazine, and that's the thanks I get?! I'm signed on with RCS distribution the nations leading magazine distributor! And if I show you to much of the magazine they'll pull the plug and tell me why are we gonna handle your magazine if the whole world already seen it?! But hey thanks a lot you really did me a solid with that quote dog good looking out, now I have added pressure to the weight that's already crushing down on my shoulders!!!!!!! I'm already short I don't need to be shorter!!!!!! LOL
> *


Good Luck on the Magazine! :biggrin: 

Does take balls to tackle that kind of project. It's been talked about for some time ever since LRB went out of production.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 09:44 AM~14792465
> *sneak peeks
> *


I can't give that many sneek peeks cause my distribution company will pull the plug on me! But on the previous page you can see sneek peeks of the photo shoot at krazy kutting!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats wat that was oh i see ............


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 17 2009, 09:46 AM~14792483
> *Good Luck on the Magazine!  :biggrin:
> 
> Does take balls to tackle that kind of project. It's been talked about for some time ever since LRB went out of production.
> *


Thanks for the support!!!!!! I need it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 09:49 AM~14792512
> *thats wat that was oh i see ............
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wast of pages































































































jp .... cant wait to see it


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 09:53 AM~14792542
> *wast of pages
> jp .... cant wait to see it
> *


LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 16 2009, 05:56 PM~14786563
> *LOL well if you look up four more quotes you would see that I said the mag won't be out till December!!!! And you would also see sneek peeks! the long hours and hard work I put into this mag and that's the thanks I get? I'm doing this by myself, spending my own money to bring a magazine out for you, you can't expect me to put out a magazine out by myself over night! And it's rediculous that I even have to sit here and explain it to you, you have no idea the amount of stress and pressure I'm under taking on a project this big?! I'm taking out loans big enough to pay off my morgage and if this fails I not only fail you the people but I also fail my familiy, my kids will be wearing garbage bags for clothes if I fail with this, and that's just half of the stress I'm under with this magazine, and that's the thanks I get?! I'm signed on with RCS distribution the nations leading magazine distributor! And if I show you to much of the magazine they'll pull the plug and tell me why are we gonna handle your magazine if the whole world already seen it?! But hey thanks a lot you really did me a solid with that quote dog good looking out, now I have added pressure to the weight that's already crushing down on my shoulders!!!!!!! I'm already short I don't need to be shorter!!!!!! LOL
> *


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

TTT FOR SPROCKETS


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Aug 17 2009, 11:15 AM~14792754
> *TTT FOR SPROCKETS
> *


X2 TTMFT Sprockets MAGAZINE!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for Sprockets Mag. I hope you guys pick up where LRB left off. Are you guys going to have a section for the Lowrider Model cars too?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2009, 12:27 PM~14793973
> *TTT for Sprockets Mag.  I hope you guys pick up where LRB left off.  Are you guys going to have a section for the Lowrider Model cars too?
> *


No we are gonna focus only on bicycles this way we can fill the mag with more bikes!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 17 2009, 01:32 PM~14794593
> *TTT
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 12:15 AM~14794423
> *No we are gonna focus only on bicycles this way we can fill the mag with more bikes!
> *


:twak:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2009, 02:05 PM~14794885
> *:twak:
> *


LOL sorry but I'm doing this for bicycles!


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 17 2009, 03:44 PM~14795352
> *LOL sorry but I'm doing this for bicycles!
> *


ALRIGHT BRO I SENT U AN EMAIL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ok since i had one person doubting this magazine yesterday i decided to do something.......and thats to show you guys the cover to our first issue so here it is the cover to SPROCKETS MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 looking good bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 18 2009, 01:50 AM~14801963
> *DAMN  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  looking good bro
> *


thanks man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 02:52 AM~14801967
> *thanks man!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


need bikes ? for your mag ? here in San Jose we got a couple nice ones.. from different clubs. here is my mijas freshly build.. :biggrin: 












this one my other kid


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Oh man that cover is a eye catcher. When can I subcribe.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 18 2009, 02:45 AM~14802035
> *Oh man that cover is a eye catcher. When can I subcribe.
> *


magazine will be out december but you can subcribe in november!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

new page!!!!! lol........ so like i said, because that one person had doubt i decided to show the cover to our first issue......so here it is the cover to SPROCKETS MAGAZINE's first issue..........out in december!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 03:04 AM~14802056
> *:cheesy:
> *


you likes? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 06:05 AM~14802057
> *you likes? :biggrin:
> *


that is bad ass. I love it. cant wait for the mag.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 03:06 AM~14802058
> *that is bad ass. I love it. cant wait for the mag.
> *


 thanks bro  i cant wait to see your articals in the mag!!!!!!!!!! you got writing skills!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 06:11 AM~14802062
> *thanks bro  i cant wait to see your articals in the mag!!!!!!!!!! you got writing skills!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Appreciate that. This other project I am on is taking me a few... longer.... Comp is giving me trouble.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

i would like to thank freddy alfaro of alfaroair for hooking it up with the sickest layout i've ever seen in a magazine, you guys are in for a treat......everywhere you look in this mag you will see art all over this mag!!!!!.......thank you freddy you are the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 02:21 PM~14802071
> *i would like to thank freddy alfaro of alfaroair for hooking it up with the sickest layout i've ever seen in a magazine, you guys are in for a treat......everywhere you look in this mag you will see art all over this mag!!!!!.......thank you freddy you are the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


If Freddy did it its going to be bad ass for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 03:51 AM~14802039
> *new page!!!!! lol........ so like i said, because that one person had doubt i decided to show the cover to our first issue......so here it is the cover to SPROCKETS MAGAZINE's first issue..........out in december!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: looks good I like it


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

thanks for all the comments..n thanks homie for the apportunity to design your mag..trust we are goin to take the magazine to a different level..and the cover is just a taste of was coming..thanks to all the homie for supporting the magazine!!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

oh yeah!..dont trip off people..just keep doing your thing and trust me im goin to design this the even those people the had douts there goin to buy one too..so just do want you want to do..u have alot of support..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait to buy one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2009, 05:54 AM~14802472
> *If Freddy did it its going to be bad ass for sure :thumbsup:
> *


he is the man!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 18 2009, 06:36 AM~14802687
> *:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: looks good I like it
> *


thanks yo!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 18 2009, 07:07 AM~14802867
> *thanks for all the comments..n thanks homie for the apportunity to design your mag..trust we are goin to take the magazine to a different level..and the cover is just a taste of was coming..thanks to all the homie for supporting the magazine!!
> *


x2


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 10:12 AM~14804056
> *he is the man!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 18 2009, 07:19 AM~14802956
> *oh yeah!..dont trip off people..just keep doing your thing and trust me im goin to design this the even those people the had douts there goin to buy one too..so just do want you want to do..u have alot of support..
> *


 :0 ................. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 18 2009, 08:06 AM~14803406
> *cant wait to buy one
> *


x2......lol


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 10:16 AM~14804098
> *:0 ................. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 04:51 AM~14802039
> *new page!!!!! lol........ so like i said, because that one person had doubt i decided to show the cover to our first issue......so here it is the cover to SPROCKETS MAGAZINE's first issue..........out in december!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


umm so umm where am i gonna go to buy da magazine??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2009, 01:16 PM~14804781
> *umm so umm where am i gonna go to buy da magazine???  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


7/11


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2009, 10:16 AM~14804781
> *umm so umm where am i gonna go to buy da magazine???  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


well in december you can buy it in stores or online!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 03:51 AM~14802039
> *new page!!!!! lol........ so like i said, because that one person had doubt i decided to show the cover to our first issue......so here it is the cover to SPROCKETS MAGAZINE's first issue..........out in december!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Look good :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 10:16 AM~14804789
> *7/11
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Aug 18 2009, 10:18 AM~14804811
> *Look good  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

new page lol :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 01:26 PM~14804911
> *new page lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 03:51 AM~14802039
> *new page!!!!! lol........ so like i said, because that one person had doubt i decided to show the cover to our first issue......so here it is the cover to SPROCKETS MAGAZINE's first issue..........out in december!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good! Can't wait to see what's inside!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 12:17 PM~14804801
> *well in december you can buy it in stores or online!
> *


IS THIS GONNA BE ONE OF THEM EVERY 2MTH MAGAZINE??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This topic has been pretty active today. Better than the other garbage topic that went on and on. Thank God that one is finally deleted 

Well Marcos I look forward to the magazine and for anyone that wants me to autograph theirs when they come out hit me up it'll be a collector's item :roflmao: J/K peeps lighten up :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2009, 01:38 PM~14806279
> *This topic has been pretty active today.  Better than the other garbage topic that went on and on.  Thank God that one is finally deleted
> 
> Well Marcos I look forward to the magazine and for anyone that wants me to autograph theirs when they come out hit me up it'll be a collector's item :roflmao:  J/K peeps lighten up  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: coo bro i'll send my copy your way to sign!..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2009, 01:38 PM~14806279
> *This topic has been pretty active today.  Better than the other garbage topic that went on and on.  Thank God that one is finally deleted
> 
> Well Marcos I look forward to the magazine and for anyone that wants me to autograph theirs when they come out hit me up it'll be a collector's item :roflmao:  J/K peeps lighten up  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 09:26 PM~14804911
> *new page lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm finally getting to see that pic, very bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 18 2009, 12:20 PM~14806074
> *Looks real good! Can't wait to see what's inside!
> *


Your in my top five to see it before it hit the stands!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2009, 12:30 PM~14806184
> *IS THIS GONNA BE ONE OF THEM EVERY 2MTH MAGAZINE??
> *


Still unshure about those details, but it's leaning towards a quarterly magazine for the first year then it will be a every other month publication!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2009, 12:38 PM~14806279
> *This topic has been pretty active today.  Better than the other garbage topic that went on and on.  Thank God that one is finally deleted
> 
> Well Marcos I look forward to the magazine and for anyone that wants me to autograph theirs when they come out hit me up it'll be a collector's item :roflmao:  J/K peeps lighten up  :biggrin:
> *


The first issue will be a collectors item for sure!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2009, 04:51 PM~14809087
> *I'm finally getting to see that pic, very bad ass bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks tony


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 09:16 PM~14810196
> *Your in my top five to see it before it hit the stands!
> *


what about top 8? ahaha.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 05:51 AM~14802039
> *new page!!!!! lol........ so like i said, because that one person had doubt i decided to show the cover to our first issue......so here it is the cover to SPROCKETS MAGAZINE's first issue..........out in december!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


FREDDY DID A GOOD JOBBY JOB WITH THE COLORS!!

IM VERY PROUD OF THIS LOGO!!! THAKS FO RTHE OPPORTUNITY!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 19 2009, 05:19 AM~14810251
> *Still unshure about those details, but it's leaning towards a quarterly magazine for the first year then it will be a every other month publication!
> *


That's the way to go bro cuz then you're not rushed to produce one every other month or every month. Its smart to do a quarterly mag and build up from there :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2009, 06:39 PM~14810516
> *That's the way to go bro cuz then you're not rushed to produce one every other month or every month.  Its smart to do a quarterly mag and build up from there :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 06:34 PM~14810448
> *what about top 8?  ahaha.
> *


LOL yeah then 8 turns to 16 then so on.......LOL!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 19 2009, 05:48 AM~14810626
> *LOL yeah then 8 turns to 16 then so on.......LOL!
> *


am I gonna make the top 168? :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 03:46 AM~14801956
> *ok since i had one person doubting this magazine yesterday i decided to do something.......and thats to show you guys the cover to our first issue so here it is the cover to SPROCKETS MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THATS PROPS RIGHT THERE GOOD LUCK WITH THAT MAG FOR SURE IMA GET THIS


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 06:39 PM~14810513
> *FREDDY DID A GOOD JOBBY JOB WITH THE COLORS!!
> 
> IM VERY PROUD OF THIS LOGO!!!  THAKS FO RTHE OPPORTUNITY!!
> *


He did do a good job huh! It really pops out at you! a freash new look for magazines and the bad ass logo! Trust me the inside of this mag is just the same every page is gonna pop!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2009, 06:48 PM~14810636
> *am I gonna make the top 168?  :cheesy:
> *


LOL yeah then 168 turns into 336 LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 18 2009, 06:51 PM~14810665
> *DAM HOMIE THATS PROPS RIGHT THERE GOOD LUCK WITH THAT MAG FOR SURE IMA GET THIS
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 08:19 PM~14810251
> *Still unshure about those details, but it's leaning towards a quarterly magazine for the first year then it will be a every other month publication!
> *


Boo!!!!!! Jk hopefully it works out for u let me know when it's ready to buy I'm down for da subscription.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2009, 07:13 PM~14810938
> *Boo!!!!!! Jk hopefully it works out for u let me know when it's ready to buy I'm down for da subscription.
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Ill be gettin that fa sho!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CAN I GET THE "HIGH RES" PIC, SO I CAN MAKE A POSTER FOR MY PORTFOLIO! AND ONE TO HANG IN MY LIVING ROOM! :cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 09:40 PM~14812797
> *CAN I GET THE "HIGH RES" PIC, SO I CAN MAKE A POSTER FOR MY PORTFOLIO! AND ONE TO HANG IN MY LIVING ROOM! :cheesy:
> *


Of the cover?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 18 2009, 08:49 PM~14812249
> *Ill be gettin that fa sho!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 19 2009, 12:45 AM~14812861
> *Of the cover?
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 10:31 PM~14813185
> *
> *


I don't know? Maybe more towards the release date?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 19 2009, 01:38 AM~14813218
> *I don't know? Maybe more towards the release date?
> *


ITS COOL, WHENEVER...MAKE A COUPLE FOR YOU IF YA LIKE AS WELL


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2009, 07:39 PM~14810516
> *That's the way to go bro cuz then you're not rushed to produce one every other month or every month.  Its smart to do a quarterly mag and build up from there :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 11:39 PM~14813230
> *ITS COOL, WHENEVER...MAKE A COUPLE FOR YOU IF YA LIKE AS WELL
> *


get me one too :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 11:38 PM~14813218
> *I don't know? Maybe more towards the release date?
> *


your in box is full...send me ur email so the i can send you the high res file..thanks,,


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 10:39 PM~14813230
> *ITS COOL, WHENEVER...MAKE A COUPLE FOR YOU IF YA LIKE AS WELL
> *


  hells yeah!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

You matter as well make some limited posters of the first cover. I'll take one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 19 2009, 02:14 AM~14813740
> *You matter as well make some limited posters of the first cover. I'll take one
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Good luck on the mag, looking foward to the first issue.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 19 2009, 02:19 AM~14813445
> *get me one too :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

will you be selling the mag at liqure store news stands or grocery stores like walmart,safeway or k-mart?

that would be cool . also the posters would be sweet too.  :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 19 2009, 03:14 AM~14813740
> *You matter as well make some limited posters of the first cover. I'll take one
> *


can I grab one aswell ? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 19 2009, 03:39 PM~14818254
> *will you be selling the mag at liqure store news stands or grocery stores like walmart,safeway or k-mart?
> 
> that would be cool . also the posters would be sweet too.   :biggrin:
> *


read back.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 19 2009, 12:39 PM~14818254
> *will you be selling the mag at liqure store news stands or grocery stores like walmart,safeway or k-mart?
> 
> that would be cool . also the posters would be sweet too.   :biggrin:
> *


K-mart never came up in my meetings with my distribution company but walmart and safeway did as well as liquor stores!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Aug 19 2009, 12:47 PM~14818348
> *can I grab one aswell ? :biggrin:
> *


Well I'm not really sure I'm even gonna do the poster? I'll think about it tho, hey show-bound what's it cost to print posters?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 19 2009, 11:01 PM~14818497
> *K-mart never came up in my meetings with my distribution company but walmart and safeway did as well as liquor stores!
> *


 :0 this is gonna be great  props on you for launching a bike magazine, i wish you the best with it and i would like a copy when it comes out if you can ship worldwide i'll apreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 19 2009, 01:06 PM~14818544
> *:0  this is gonna be great    props on you for launching a bike magazine, i wish you the best with it and i would like a copy when it comes out if you can ship worldwide i'll apreciate it  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro! Yeah I don't think I'll have a problem shipping to you!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 19 2009, 03:21 AM~14813699
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 19 2009, 02:59 PM~14819690
> *
> *


Is that a good enough sneek peek for you LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Aug 19 2009, 03:00 PM~14819697
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

man i hope that kingman is big enough .that it will receave the mag.

hey you going to do kinda like lrm and go to shows to find the bikes/trikes to feature in your mag? 

one things for sure. ill defanetly build my bike and trike up towards a chance in your mag. who knows. it could happen.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 19 2009, 02:21 AM~14813699
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 19 2009, 03:37 PM~14820038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that's fricken hilarious!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Aug 19 2009, 07:55 PM~14820232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 19 2009, 03:30 PM~14819977
> *man i hope that kingman is big enough .that it will receave the mag.
> 
> hey you going to do kinda like lrm and go to shows to find the bikes/trikes to feature in your mag?
> ...


What's kingman? 

Yes we will be going to shows to scout for bikes!

It is awsome that our mag has giving you the motivation to build a great piece of art for our mag, I'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Aug 19 2009, 03:50 PM~14820173
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Aug 19 2009, 03:55 PM~14820232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ........ :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Aug 19 2009, 04:01 PM~14820302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 ....... Cool trike!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 19 2009, 05:01 PM~14820300
> *What's kingman?
> 
> Yes we will be going to shows to scout for bikes!
> ...



in az. its near bullhead city. its a small town. but it has a walmart and safe way. and many liqure stores. just ive never seen the mags like impalas mag or street low mag there. 

yea ill try for the lrm tour show next year. and ill post you some pics of my bike and trike when im fineshed with the paint jobs.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 19 2009, 04:21 PM~14820511
> *in az. its near bullhead city. its a small town. but it has a walmart and safe way. and many liqure stores.  just ive never seen the mags like impalas mag or street low mag there.
> 
> yea ill try for the lrm tour show next year.  and ill post you some pics of my bike and trike when im fineshed with the paint jobs.
> *


If you can't find it in your area you can always order online!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

if so that i will. 

keep an eye out for my candy apple red color changing bike . it changes from red to green to gold to copper. its called blood, sweat n tears.

and my trike kit less saphire and baby blue pearl trike. its called touch of cass.

both are out of az.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 19 2009, 04:36 PM~14820651
> *if so that i will.
> 
> keep an eye out for my  candy apple red color changing bike . it changes from red to green to gold to copper.  its called blood, sweat n tears.
> ...


  will do!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 19 2009, 03:14 AM~14813740
> *You matter as well make some limited posters of the first cover. I'll take one
> *


  Good idea.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Aug 19 2009, 06:56 PM~14820237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: always looking great bro :biggrin: Hope to see it again next year at Scrape


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 18 2009, 03:51 AM~14802039
> *new page!!!!! lol........ so like i said, because that one person had doubt i decided to show the cover to our first issue......so here it is the cover to SPROCKETS MAGAZINE's first issue..........out in december!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2009, 04:44 PM~14820740
> *  Good idea.
> *


I'm just waiting for show-bound to tell me how much printing for posters are, and then Ill think about it?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 19 2009, 05:40 PM~14821337
> *looks good man
> *


Freddy got down huh! Hey thanks for all your help!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 19 2009, 07:39 PM~14821942
> *Freddy got down huh! Hey thanks for all your help!
> *


yeah Freddys the man.....and no problem


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

send me the imfo to my message box to order the magazine


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

here's another copy of the cover we had some spellings issues..thanks kutty for cacthing it..


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 20 2009, 11:03 PM~14835462
> *here's another copy of the cover we had some spellings issues..thanks kutty for cacthing it..
> 
> 
> ...


came out REAL GOOD homie!!! this cover is definitly going to catch peoples attention right away :yes: :yes:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 20 2009, 10:07 PM~14835487
> *came out REAL GOOD homie!!! this cover is definitly going to catch peoples attention right away  :yes:  :yes:
> *


X2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 20 2009, 10:03 PM~14835462
> *here's another copy of the cover we had some spellings issues..thanks kutty for cacthing it..
> 
> 
> ...


LOL what was spelled wrong? LOL hey email me the new one.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 02:43 AM~14836271
> *LOL what was spelled wrong? LOL hey email me the new one.
> *


email send


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 21 2009, 08:50 AM~14836818
> *email send
> *


spell check :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 21 2009, 12:07 AM~14835487
> *came out REAL GOOD homie!!! this cover is definitly going to catch peoples attention right away  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HAHA FUCK YEAH IF I EVER SAW THAT IN THE STANDS ILL RUN STRAIGHT FOR IT I THINK THIS MAG IS GOING TO BE A BIG ASS HIT :thumbsup: NAH YOU KNOW WHAT I KNOW IT WILL :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*Small Flyers! We need to get some small 8x8 inch flyers printed. Take em to shows, bike shops, cruise's, picnic etc. Get it hyped up on the streets. *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 01:19 PM~14839284
> *HAHA FUCK YEAH IF I EVER SAW THAT IN THE STANDS ILL RUN STRAIGHT FOR IT I THINK THIS MAG IS GOING TO BE A BIG ASS HIT  :thumbsup: NAH YOU KNOW WHAT I KNOW IT WILL  :biggrin:
> *


I will be buying about 10 compies myself. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:31 AM~14839416
> *Small Flyers! We need to get some small 8x8 inch flyers printed. Take em to shows, bike shops, cruise's,  picnic etc. Get it hyped up on the streets.
> *


im down to do that :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 20 2009, 11:03 PM~14835462
> *here's another copy of the cover we had some spellings issues..thanks kutty for cacthing it..
> 
> 
> ...


damm i know this magazine is going to pop out out of the rest when i go look for it lol :cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 10:31 AM~14839416
> *Small Flyers! We need to get some small 8x8 inch flyers printed. Take em to shows, bike shops, cruise's,  picnic etc. Get it hyped up on the streets.
> *


I'm gonna make calls on that today!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 01:40 PM~14839522
> *I'm gonna make calls on that today!
> *


  Any help you need let me know. You know Ive been down since day one. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LETS SEE THE SPELLING ISSUES
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV 



















all i can see is that they missed R in the word san bernardino. 
but everything else is just fine.

this cover so far is my favorite.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Major cities is the target to distribute the flyers.
LA, NY, DFW, Houston Seatle, Etc


----------



## ratrodbikes (Jul 30, 2009)

*Welcome all Custom Bicycle Builders on the North west coast...

Renagade Muscle.com will be hosting 8 Bicycle shows and were looking for YOU to be part of this Show,
If you think you got what it takes to compete give us a call @ 425-246-9477 or E-mail us at [email protected]

We will be showing the winners with the Calendar girl's from Renagade Muscle and putting in the mag's...
Prizes bands babes and beer what more would you want....
These event will be starting in Jan.2010
See you all soon.......
Renagade.*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:43 AM~14839553
> *Major cities is the target to distribute the flyers.
> LA, NY, DFW, Houston Seatle, Etc
> *


count me in for los angeles county :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 21 2009, 01:42 PM~14839544
> *LETS SEE THE SPELLING ISSUES
> 
> all i can see is that they missed R in the word  san bernardino.
> ...


They didnt miss it. it was added in error.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 01:43 PM~14839553
> *Major cities is the target to distribute the flyers.
> LA, NY, DFW, Houston Seatle, Etc
> *


let me know on houston.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:31 AM~14839416
> *Small Flyers! We need to get some small 8x8 inch flyers printed. Take em to shows, bike shops, cruise's,  picnic etc. Get it hyped up on the streets.
> *


im down for that. theres a few car shows comming up in oct, and nov, maybe dec too. if i could help any LMK.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

New York, N.Y. 
Los Angeles, Calif. 
Chicago, Ill. 
Philadelphia, Pa. 
Phoenix, Ariz. 
San Antonio, Tex. 
San Diego, Calif. 
Dallas, Tex. 
San Jose, Calif. 
Detroit, Mich. 
Indianapolis, Ind. 
Jacksonville, Fla. 
San Francisco, Calif. 
Columbus, Ohio
Austin, Tex. 
Memphis, Tenn. 
Baltimore, Md. 
Fort Worth, Tex. 
Charlotte, N.C. 
El Paso, Tex. 
Milwaukee, Wis. 
Seattle, Wash. 
Boston, Mass.
Denver, Colo. 
Louisville-Jefferson County, Ky.
Washington, DC 
Nashville-Davidson, Tenn
Las Vegas, Nev. 
Portland, Ore. 
Oklahoma City, Okla. 
Albuquerque, N.M. 
Long Beach, Calif. 
Atlanta, Ga. 
Fresno, Calif. 
Sacramento, Calif. 
New Orleans, La.
Cleveland, Ohio 
Kansas City, Mo. 
Mesa, Ariz. 
Virginia Beach, Va. 
Omaha, Nebr. 
Oakland, Calif. 
Miami, Fla. 
Tulsa, Okla. 
Honolulu CDP,3 Hawaii 
Minneapolis, Minn. 
Colorado Springs, Colo.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 10:41 AM~14839534
> *  Any help you need let me know. You know Ive been down since day one. :biggrin:
> *


For sure, you definetely been down since day one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 21 2009, 10:47 AM~14839611
> *let me know on houston.
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 10:44 AM~14839579
> *count me in for los angeles county :biggrin:
> *


Sprockets magazine street team!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 21 2009, 10:49 AM~14839638
> *im down for that.  theres a few car shows comming up in oct, and nov, maybe dec too. if i could help any LMK.
> *


What major city is kingman next to?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 02:11 PM~14839875
> *Sprockets magazine street team!
> *


promotion promotion promotion

Just FYI to any one who is interested. 
This is pro bono work...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:13 AM~14839903
> *promotion promotion promotion
> 
> Just FYI to any one who is interested.
> ...


X2


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 21 2009, 12:47 PM~14839611
> *let me know on houston.
> *


I'll be pushing the mag thru d tour......ill have flyers ready thru out texas.....u will soon be able to subscribe an buy a issue @ any tour stop......WeGo tour repping


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 21 2009, 02:21 PM~14840000
> *I'll be pushing the mag thru d tour......ill have flyers ready thru out texas.....u will soon be able to subscribe an buy a issue @ any tour stop......WeGo tour repping
> *


My compt has not been 100% thats why I have not called you to setup that ~~~~ :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 21 2009, 11:21 AM~14840000
> *I'll be pushing the mag thru d tour......ill have flyers ready thru out texas.....u will soon be able to subscribe an buy a issue @ any tour stop......WeGo tour repping
> *


And booths as soon as mags come out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 02:28 PM~14840076
> *And booths as soon as mags come out.
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 11:27 AM~14840073
> *My compt has not been 100% thats why I have not called you to setup that ~~~~ :biggrin:
> *


Yeah hit him up, plans have changed, in a good way!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 02:31 PM~14840117
> *Yeah hit him up, plans have changed, in a good way!
> *


??? LMK PM ME.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 12:11 PM~14839875
> *Sprockets magazine street team!
> *


that's what's up


----------



## ratrodbikes (Jul 30, 2009)

Bicycle prom in T-Town wash....
Not for the faint of heart...

Bicycle prom September 26th Tacoma Washington,
If you missed the last one you wont want to miss this one,
Were showing Clasic, Custom, Low ride's and will have bands, Babes and Beer, 
For more info give us a call at 425-246-9477
e-mail at [email protected]

Also ask about the up coming Bike show's for the west coast.
Renagade Muscle.com


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 21 2009, 11:42 AM~14839544
> *LETS SEE THE SPELLING ISSUES
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> 
> ...


lol!!yeah it was just the r i missed..it was late when i finish...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Freddy what do you have in mind for a flyer design? Should we just use the cover?


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 12:49 PM~14840328
> *Hey Freddy what do you have in mind for a flyer design? Should we just use the cover?
> *


yeah bro ill do something ...hit me up tonight


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 21 2009, 12:59 PM~14840440
> *yeah bro ill do something ...hit me up tonight
> *


also tell sam to send me his logo i want to do something wit it...and anybody the help wit the mag...i got twotonz so dont worry about the one...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 21 2009, 11:59 AM~14840440
> *yeah bro ill do something ...hit me up tonight
> *


Ok my phone is out of order rite now (kids) LOL so I'll email you on myspace is that cool?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 21 2009, 12:03 PM~14840488
> *also tell sam to send me his logo i want to do something wit it...and anybody the help wit the mag...i got twotonz so dont worry about the one...
> *


That sounds like a perfect plan to me!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 12:13 PM~14839902
> *What major city is kingman next to?
> *



its between vegas and phoenix. but i think its closer to vegas. i could pass out flyers and spread the word at the laughlin and havasu shows. and maybe the kingman show. i could talk to some friends from vegas about spreading the word over there.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 21 2009, 12:15 PM~14840628
> *its between vegas and phoenix.  but i think its closer to vegas.  i could pass out flyers and spread the word at the laughlin and havasu shows. and maybe the kingman show.  i could talk to some friends from vegas about spreading the word over there.
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

just LMK when u got the flyer desighn ready so i can prep for it.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 21 2009, 12:52 PM~14841021
> *just LMK when u got the flyer desighn ready so i can prep for it.
> *


Will do!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 12:57 PM~14839730
> *New York, N.Y.
> Los Angeles, Calif.
> Chicago, Ill.
> ...



ILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO PASS OUT FLYERS AT THE SHOWS DOWN HERE


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 01:06 PM~14841135
> *ILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO PASS OUT FLYERS AT THE SHOWS DOWN HERE
> *


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 21 2009, 10:42 AM~14839544
> *LETS SEE THE SPELLING ISSUES
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> 
> ...


DOPE!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 21 2009, 12:21 PM~14840000
> *I'll be pushing the mag thru d tour......ill have flyers ready thru out texas.....u will soon be able to subscribe an buy a issue @ any tour stop......WeGo tour repping
> *


LMK i want to subscribe


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 21 2009, 04:50 PM~14842148
> *LMK i want to subscribe
> *


Get @ me n Nov. @ d LOS ill have forms to subscribe


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 21 2009, 04:50 PM~14842148
> *LMK i want to subscribe
> *


Get @ me n Nov. @ d LOS ill have forms to subscribe


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 21 2009, 04:50 PM~14842148
> *LMK i want to subscribe
> *


Get @ me n Nov. @ d LOS ill have forms to subscribe


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 21 2009, 04:50 PM~14842148
> *LMK i want to subscribe
> *


Get @ me n Nov. @ d LOS ill have forms to subscribe


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

PHOENIX AREA LOWRIDER BIKES- Low & Slow Event today @ the Phoenix Art Museum 


*ALRIGHT KIDDOS!* Today is the day. I'll be at the PHX ART Museum covering all the _low bike_ action for *SPROCKETS MAGAZINE!* Be sure to have all the chrome looking fresh and clean. Have those kandy paint jobs looking good to eat! Lets show the world how ARIZONA does it!!!!!! 

Much Love and Respect, I'll see all of you at the show!

Armando "BigMando" Aldama
Sprockets Magazine Phoenix Photographer


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 23 2009, 01:46 PM~14855671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the new flyers!!!!! i'll make the call tomorrow and see how long till they are done then i'll start sending them out to you guys!!!!! i'm getting 2000 made.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool. LMK when you ready to send em out. 
Since your doing 2000 we need to hit the regions with our biggest demographic and projection of sales. I would say

Houston
LA County
Bay Area
Miami
Denver
Phoenix
DFW
...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 23 2009, 02:46 PM~14855671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats up! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Since your doing 2000 we need to hit the regions with our biggest demographic and projection of sales. I would say

Houston
LA County
Bay Area
Miami
Denver
*Phoenix* _supports Sprockets 100% _
DFW
...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 02:01 PM~14855764
> *Cool. LMK when you ready to send em out.
> Since your doing 2000 we need to hit the regions with our biggest demographic and projection of sales. I would say
> 
> ...


do we know anyone in miami? i think the rest could be coverd.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 23 2009, 05:12 PM~14855841
> *do we know anyone in miami? i think the rest could be coverd.
> *


I dont but Im sure some one does. do some simple myspace networking. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Big Mando 88[/i]@Aug 23 2009 said:


> DFW
> ...
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BTW I'll handle DFW :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 03:15 PM~14855851
> *I dont but Im sure some one does. do some simple myspace networking. :biggrin:
> *


i deleted myspace. i got phised and hacked.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 05:38 PM~14855991
> *i deleted myspace. i got phised and hacked.
> *


sux


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

how about vegas? i seem to see alot of lowlows from vegas.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

OK I POSTED A TOPIC IN LOWRIDER GENERAL ALSO.......GO SHOW SUM LUV!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

for sure


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 04:01 PM~14855764
> *Cool. LMK when you ready to send em out.
> Since your doing 2000 we need to hit the regions with our biggest demographic and projection of sales. I would say
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT MY CITY :biggrin: ILL PASS THEM OUT AT THE LOCAL SHOWS


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 23 2009, 07:40 PM~14858875
> *WHAT ABOUT MY CITY  :biggrin: ILL PASS THEM OUT AT THE LOCAL SHOWS
> *


Yeah I'll send you some too!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 23 2009, 10:40 PM~14858875
> *WHAT ABOUT MY CITY  :biggrin: ILL PASS THEM OUT AT THE LOCAL SHOWS
> *


Hit up the homie Marcos


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 23 2009, 09:46 PM~14858968
> *Yeah I'll send you some too!
> *


THANKS


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 24 2009, 01:34 AM~14860821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 23 2009, 10:34 PM~14860821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you email this one to me yet?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

that flyers looking bad azz. cant wait to get my hands on the first issue so i can start collecting.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 24 2009, 12:34 AM~14860821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOKING BADASS   HOW CAN I GET ONE? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 23 2009, 11:34 PM~14860821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT A COPY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 28 2009, 09:51 AM~14908856
> *I WANT A COPY TOO  :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Aug 28 2009, 08:51 AM~14908856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 23 2009, 11:34 PM~14860821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You the man Freddy! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 24 2009, 01:34 AM~14860821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want one toooo!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ILL BUY ONE WHEN THEY COME OUT


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 24 2009, 06:46 AM~14858968
> *Yeah I'll send you some too!
> *


clean out yo PM box. I'll get you that writeup ASAP bro. I've been busy this past week with school and work


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

DO YOUR THING HOMIE...AND DONT FORGET ABOUT SAN DIEGO,,,,,,LOW RIDER BIKES,,,,


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 1 2009, 11:25 PM~14955614
> *DO YOUR THING HOMIE...AND DONT FORGET ABOUT SAN DIEGO,,,,,,LOW RIDER BIKES,,,,
> *


X2 SD!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Sep 1 2009, 09:25 PM~14955614
> *DO YOUR THING HOMIE...AND DONT FORGET ABOUT SAN DIEGO,,,,,,LOW RIDER BIKES,,,,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ok i'm meeting with my distrubution company tomorrow!!!!!! hno: i'm aready signed on with them, they are already taking on my magazine, so i dont know what they wanna meet about??????!!!! wish me luck guys and gals!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 2 2009, 04:55 AM~14956624
> *ok i'm meeting with my distrubution company tomorrow!!!!!! hno: i'm aready signed on with them, they are already taking on my magazine, so i dont know what they wanna meet about??????!!!! wish me luck guys and gals!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Good Luck Homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

much luck to you bro. and hey if i have your permission ill advertise the one and only lowrider bicycle mag on my web site. :biggrin: 


www.nostalgia2carnbike.com

that link may not work. but if you go to my profile . its on there in the about me section. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 2 2009, 03:55 AM~14956624
> *ok i'm meeting with my distrubution company tomorrow!!!!!! hno: i'm aready signed on with them, they are already taking on my magazine, so i dont know what they wanna meet about??????!!!! wish me luck guys and gals!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK MAYNE


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 2 2009, 02:55 AM~14956624
> *ok i'm meeting with my distrubution company tomorrow!!!!!! hno: i'm aready signed on with them, they are already taking on my magazine, so i dont know what they wanna meet about??????!!!! wish me luck guys and gals!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


good luck homie uffin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOD LUCK BIG DAWG!!!....WE ALL HERE TO SUPPORT U!


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

GOOD LUCK DOG...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok I'm back home from the meeting anyone wanna know how it went?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

quote=i_make_metal_art,Sep 2 2009, 10:09 PM~14966277]
Ok I'm back home from the meeting anyone wanna know how it went?
[/quote]
 .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 12:09 AM~14966277
> *Ok I'm back home from the meeting anyone wanna know how it went?
> *


hellz yeah


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

???


Man I been waiting up like 2 hours to here something. you gonna say or should I crash out?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 11:07 PM~14967101
> *???
> Man I been waiting up like 2 hours to here something. you gonna say or should I crash out?
> *


sorry man my phone died on me while i was writing everything lol so i had to wait till i got to my computer. give me a min :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

is it worth it to wait? :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 11:10 PM~14967108
> *is it worth it to wait? :biggrin:
> *


good and bad? it up to you lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 02:14 AM~14967118
> *good and bad? it up to you lol
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 11:16 PM~14967124
> *
> *


almost done i got alot to write and im a slow typer lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ok the meeting was overall good! i always knew they liked the design of the magazine but getting to see the faces of people who deal with magazines everyday just glow with exictement about the design was awsome for me! (freddy your the man!) they also loved the logo, they said the logo has what it takes to market the logo in different areas like hats, key chains ect. (show-bound you did a amazing job on the logo design, i couldnt be happier!) i told them about how the t-shirt thing didnt work out to well for me, and they laughed and said "that will change" but i told them we can worry about that stuff later, that im just focused on getting this magazine printed! they agreed. also you guys did a awsome job on helping me pick out the name of the magazine! they love the name and said its perfect! (thanks to all my lay it low familiy!) over all i walked out feeling real good about the meeting..........but........they are worried about what happen to lowrider bicycle magazine, see they did the distribution for lowrider bicycle magazine up untill the last five issues and they dont know why LRM stopped putting it out. they think that the readers of lowrider bicycle lost interest in the magazine? and i told them that may be but we at sprockets magazine are taking a different aproch to this we are nothing like lowrider bicycle we are showing the bikes as a form of art and we are gonna show the love we all have for this art though the pages of sprockets magazine! they liked my response but they still want me to find out what happend, does anyone know exactly what happen to lowrider bicycle? if so can you show me how to get proof? i looked online and i couldnt find anything on it? also they said that they wanna see 3000 pre-orders! i told them im not cool with that and asked them why they wanna see 3000 pre-orders?! and they said that if i can get 3000 pre-orders then that will prove to them that this is not a dead end market, after seeing lowrider bicycle drop off the earth! i told them i dont think that will happen so i changed the subject and talked about whats in side the magazine i told them about a on going contest in sprockets called "win a build up, for keeping your grades up!" where anyone under 18 can submit there grades and at the end of the school year whoever has the best grades will go into a raffle and win a lowrider bike build up! just sprockets doing its part to help kids get excited about school! they loved it! (any sponsors out there that wanna take part pm me) and i asked them about a fold out poster inside the mag and they said yes and on one side will have the bike of the month (in our case season cause we are a quarterly mag) and on the other side will be the cover! (what you guys think?) and another bad point in the meeting was they want me to charge $6.25 a mag? i dont like that but after they showed me the numbers i think i mite have to sell them at $6.25 sorry guys! otherwise i wont break even! but that should change after the first year. oh and they wanna expand the distribution to two more states! i think thats awsome! so that was the most of the meeting i dont have time to type everything but if you have any question just ask i always respond! i know this my seem like a set back but dont give up on me yet guys cause im not gonna stop, i cant stop cause i love this art!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't see that as a set back at all. I think the meeting went well. It seems like that have there doubts but who doesn't in the times we are in. Every investment takes risks and this is just 1 more example of that. I think you are doing a hell of a job with the mag and 6.25 in not at to bad for the mag. I guarantee we will pay. 3000 pre-orders is plausible but with out a launched website and a street team that will be more like 200. LOL Over all I think we are on the right track and they just want a little reassurance. When I get my fliers I am going to take it to my local ULC meeting. This will give people a visual of whats to come. Mainly I believe people want to see something physical, because in their minds this is still nonexistent. This is still a dream. That will change soon.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 02:57 AM~14967203
> *ok the meeting was overall good! i always knew they liked the design of the magazine but getting to see the faces of people who deal with magazines everyday just glow with exictement about the design was awsome for me! (freddy your the man!) they also loved the logo, they said the logo has what it takes to market the logo in different areas like hats, key chains ect. (show-bound you did a amazing job on the logo design, i couldnt be happier!) i told them about how the t-shirt thing didnt work out to well for me, and they laughed and said "that will change" but i told them we can worry about that stuff later, that im just focused on getting this magazine printed! they agreed. also you guys did a awsome job on helping me pick out the name of the magazine! they love the name and said its perfect! (thanks to all my lay it low familiy!) over all i walked out feeling real good about the meeting..........but........they are worried about what happen to lowrider bicycle magazine, see they did the distribution for lowrider bicycle magazine up untill the last five issues and they dont know why LRM stopped putting it out. they think that the readers of lowrider bicycle lost interest in the magazine? and i told them that may be but we at sprockets magazine are taking a different aproch to this we are nothing like lowrider bicycle we are showing the bikes as a form of art and we are gonna show the love we all have for this art though the pages of sprockets magazine! they liked my response but they still want me to find out what happend, does anyone know exactly what happen to lowrider bicycle? if so can you show me how to get proof? i looked online and i couldnt find anything on it? also they said that they wanna see 3000 pre-orders! i told them im not cool with that and asked them why they wanna see 3000 pre-orders?! and they said that if i can get 3000 pre-orders then that will prove to them that this is not a dead end market, after seeing lowrider bicycle drop off the earth! i told them i dont think that will happen so i changed the subject and talked about whats in side the magazine i told them about a on going contest in sprockets called "win a build up, for keeping your grades up!" where anyone under 18 can submit there grades and at the end of the school year whoever has the best grades will go into a raffle and win a lowrider bike build up! just sprockets doing its part to help kids get excited about school! they loved it! (any sponsors out there that wanna take part pm me) and i asked them about a fold out poster inside the mag and they said yes and on one side will have the bike of the month (in our case season cause we are a quarterly mag) and on the other side will be the cover! (what you guys think?) and another bad point in the meeting was they want me to charge $6.25 a mag? i dont like that but after they showed me the numbers i think i mite have to sell them at $6.25 sorry guys! otherwise i wont break even! but that should change after the first year. oh and they wanna expand the distribution to two more states! i think thats awsome! so that was the most of the meeting i dont have time to type everything but if you have any question just ask i always respond! i know this my seem like a set back but dont give up on me yet guys cause im not gonna stop, i cant stop cause i love this art!
> *


FUCK LRM!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 07:58 AM~14968926
> *I don't see that as a set back at all. I think the meeting went well. It seems like that have there doubts but who doesn't in the times we are in. Every investment takes risks and this is just 1 more example of that. I think you are doing a hell of a job with the mag and 6.25 in not at to bad for the mag. I guarantee we will pay. 3000 pre-orders is plausible but with out a launched website and a street team that will be more like 200. LOL Over all I think we are on the right track and they just want a little reassurance. When I get my fliers I am going to take it to my local ULC meeting. This will give people a visual of whats to come. Mainly I believe people want to see something physical, because in their minds this is still nonexistent. This is still a dream. That will change soon.
> *


The web-site is to big of a monster to take on rite now, and Freddy is to busy to try and start making one, so the web-site won't happen till after the release. And I got 2000 fliers coming soon so the street team is in effect but how I'm gonna get 3000 pre-orders is gonna be impossible!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 11:34 AM~14969270
> *The web-site is to big of a monster to take on rite now, and Freddy is to busy to try and start making one, so the web-site won't happen till after the release. And I got 2000 fliers coming soon so the street team is in effect but how I'm gonna get 3000 pre-orders is gonna be impossible!
> *


Take it to the streets. We need dedicated individuals who will take flyers with a sign up sheet and packet to shows, cruise nights, bike shops. So the spreadsheet will need to have the sprockets logo. Every member of the street team needs them. Plus a packet to take up cash. send all cash in. On the spread sheet you should ask for Name, Email etc.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

California I think will be your main source for now. So... I suggest hitting that hard.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

OR AT VEGAS ILL BE THERE ILL BE HAPPY TO PASS OUT THE FLYERS THERE, WHEN ARE THEY GONNA COME OUT CUZ I GOT A COUPLE OF SHOWS COMING UP DOWN HERE  

AND 6.25 SOUNDS GOOD TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 09:34 AM~14969270
> *The web-site is to big of a monster to take on rite now, and Freddy is to busy to try and start making one, so the web-site won't happen till after the release. And I got 2000 fliers coming soon so the street team is in effect but how I'm gonna get 3000 pre-orders is gonna be impossible!
> *




nothing is impossible


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

is the pre order a subscription or a single copy!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 3 2009, 10:33 AM~14970477
> *is the pre order a subscription or a single copy!
> *


I can do both?!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 01:40 PM~14970545
> *I can do both?!
> *


PM Sent!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 3 2009, 10:29 AM~14970425
> *nothing is impossible
> *


I hope not!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2009, 09:20 AM~14969781
> *OR AT VEGAS ILL BE THERE ILL BE HAPPY TO PASS OUT THE FLYERS THERE, WHEN ARE THEY GONNA COME OUT CUZ I GOT A COUPLE OF SHOWS COMING UP DOWN HERE
> 
> AND 6.25 SOUNDS GOOD TO ME  :biggrin:
> *


I'm looking to see how much a booth is for vegas, man I feel like this meeting really did a number on me, here I am trying to put out quality stuff and they go and add more stress to my shoulders I'm trying to meet the December release and now I gotta push 3000 copies? I'm swimming up shits creek LOL 

I'm gonna go get a p.o.box today if everyone or any one wants to pre-order paypal or the p.o.box will be the best way to go to try and atempt this.

[email protected] for paypal pre-orders

And I'll let you know box number later today. I'm getting a good response from everyone on here so I'm gonna collect your pre-orders, thanks guys for the support!

Single copy: $6.25
Subcriptions: $25.00


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm down to show some support, how much is the subscription for europe? i asume shipping would be a little more so let me know


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 3 2009, 01:05 PM~14971939
> *i'm down to show some support, how much is the subscription for europe? i asume shipping would be a little more so let me know
> *


I'm going to the post office in a few I'll let you know, thanks!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ok click on the link below and pre-order SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 1st issue single copy!









https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_...tton_id=7969607


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

the link below this one is for a subcription for one year (4 issues)









https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_...tton_id=7969746


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 12:08 PM~14970782
> *I'm looking to see how much a booth is for vegas,
> $700 10x10
> man I feel like this meeting really did a number on me, here I am trying to put out quality stuff and they go and add more stress to my shoulders I'm trying to meet the December release and now I gotta push 3000 copies? I'm swimming up shits creek LOL
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 3 2009, 03:05 PM~14973249
> *
> *


cool thanks! who do i contact?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ok click on the link below and pre-order SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 1st issue single copy!









https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_...tton_id=7969607


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

the link below this one is for a subcription for one year (4 issues)









https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_...tton_id=7971010


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

i get one :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 3 2009, 03:55 PM~14973759
> *i get one  :biggrin:
> *


click the link below the picture and you can order one or subcribe!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it says it not working


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nevermind i got it


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 3 2009, 03:59 PM~14973801
> *it says it not working
> *


crap! i suck at computers let me find out whats going on?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 03:30 PM~14973499
> *the link below this one is for a subcription for one year (4 issues)
> 
> 
> ...


try it now see if its working?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumpsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 10:08 PM~14970782
> *I'm looking to see how much a booth is for vegas, man I feel like this meeting really did a number on me, here I am trying to put out quality stuff and they go and add more stress to my shoulders I'm trying to meet the December release and now I gotta push 3000 copies? I'm swimming up shits creek LOL
> 
> I'm gonna go get a p.o.box today if everyone or any one wants to pre-order paypal or the p.o.box will be the best way to go to try and atempt this.
> ...



For paypal all people have to do is log in to paypal, click "Send money" and enter [email protected] as the address you want to send it to. Remember paypal deducts 3% for every payment received so I suggest charging tax and also shipping costs should be added too otherwise you'll only end up getting like $5.25 per issue after all that.

I sent you that writeup bro check yo PM box and email :thumbsup:


Also as far as why LRM went under. I believe it was Primemedia's decision to cut it since it wasn't making as much money as it should have. After the last editor took over and tried to put up OG bikes and traditional bikes like the cars instead of full and radical customs people didn't buy it as much. That's how I understand it. So in other words make sure there's plenty of coverage, plenty of feature articles of the bikes people love to see and talk about and they should fly off the shelves :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2009, 08:44 PM~14976738
> *For paypal all people have to do is log in to paypal, click "Send money" and enter [email protected] as the address you want to send it to.  Remember paypal deducts 3% for every payment received so I suggest charging tax and also shipping costs should be added too otherwise you'll only end up getting like $5.25 per issue after all that.
> 
> I sent you that writeup bro check yo PM box and email :thumbsup:
> ...


Good god 3%?! That's a rip off!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 4 2009, 08:47 AM~14977518
> *Good god 3%?! That's a rip off!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

hno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2009, 08:44 PM~14976738
> *For paypal all people have to do is log in to paypal, click "Send money" and enter [email protected] as the address you want to send it to.  Remember paypal deducts 3% for every payment received so I suggest charging tax and also shipping costs should be added too otherwise you'll only end up getting like $5.25 per issue after all that.
> 
> I sent you that writeup bro check yo PM box and email :thumbsup:
> ...


Where can I get proof about Lowrider bicycle?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 4 2009, 03:16 AM~14978268
> *Where can I get proof about Lowrider bicycle?
> *


send joe ray an email.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Freddy?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art+Sep 4 2009, 11:16 AM~14978268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would try that but he wasnt the editor back then. He should be able to find out though.


----------



## LayitLowspy (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

HOLLA


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 6 2009, 08:26 PM~14998434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Murals on this bitch came out cleeeean!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2009, 06:56 PM~14998660
> *Murals on this bitch came out cleeeean!!
> *


WHO DID THE MURALS?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 08:59 PM~14998692
> *WHO DID THE MURALS?
> *


some dude that's local, and nobody knows who he is :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

I know who it is


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 6 2009, 09:28 PM~14998936
> *I know who it is
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 6 2009, 07:28 PM~14998936
> *I know who it is
> *


I LIKE THOSE MURALS...I NEED LOTS OF THOSE FACES DONE!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 06:29 PM~14973495
> *ok click on the link below and pre-order SPROCKETS MAGAZINE 1st issue single copy!
> 
> 
> ...


what about for those that dont deal with paypal? how can we get a copy?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 7 2009, 08:49 AM~15002962
> *what about for those that dont deal with paypal? how can we get a copy?
> *


I'm getting a p.o.box tomorrow.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 7 2009, 09:49 AM~15002962
> *what about for those that dont deal with paypal? how can we get a copy?
> *


mail order once the po box is set up! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

I saw this on the Sprockets Myspace page. Is this true??????  

New lowrider bicycle Culture magazine Is officially canceled
SPROCKETS MAGAZINE Is officially canceled


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Sep 10 2009, 08:49 PM~15046389
> *I saw this on the Sprockets Myspace page. Is this true??????
> 
> New lowrider bicycle Culture magazine Is officially canceled
> ...


naw man i keep getting hacked!!!!! i dont know why they are messing with my page tho!!!!!!!! but no it's 100% not true dawg!!!! ask everyone who is still working hard on this mag!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 11 2009, 01:22 AM~15047425
> *naw man i keep getting hacked!!!!! i dont know why they are messing with my page tho!!!!!!!! but no it's 100% not true dawg!!!! ask everyone who is still working hard on this mag!!!!!!
> *


change your password and EMAIL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 10 2009, 11:22 PM~15047425
> *naw man i keep getting hacked!!!!! i dont know why they are messing with my page tho!!!!!!!! but no it's 100% not true dawg!!!! ask everyone who is still working hard on this mag!!!!!!
> *


thats why i canceled my myspace account. bullshit on there


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 10 2009, 10:39 PM~15047544
> *change your password and EMAIL
> *


i did thanks tho!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 11 2009, 12:34 AM~15047873
> *thats why i canceled my myspace account. bullshit on there
> *


Yeah someone else tried to cancel mine I got the email saying to confirm that I want to cancel my myspace, I was freaking out!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 10 2009, 11:22 PM~15047425
> *naw man i keep getting hacked!!!!! i dont know why they are messing with my page tho!!!!!!!! but no it's 100% not true dawg!!!! ask everyone who is still working hard on this mag!!!!!!
> *


Yeah Bro didnt think it would be true but I had to ask. I wish you nothing but success with mag Bro. Cant wait until it comes out!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Sep 11 2009, 07:18 AM~15048735
> *Yeah Bro didnt think it would be true but I had to ask. I wish you nothing but success with mag Bro. Cant wait until it comes out!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!! I got hella freaked out too when I got the "confirm to delete your myspace account" email! LOL good thing my password on my email is different from my myspace password or they woulda deleted my page!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn so one dont like you.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2009, 10:29 AM~15051184
> *Damn so one dont like you.
> *


LOL maybe there's compitetion out there somewhere and they are mad my mag is better LOL I don't know? LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SPROCKETS AINT GOING NO WHERE!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 11 2009, 02:25 PM~15053723
> *SPROCKETS AINT GOING NO WHERE!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know what's taking so long with the fliers but I think since it's so close to vegas that maybe I should save them till then?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think it will increase your market extensively if you got offline support. I am sure there is thousands of lowriders who do not know what sprockets Magazine is and would support 100% If you reached them some how. In order to fill your order of 3000 you need offline support. IMO


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 06:35 PM~15069908
> *I think it will increase your market extensively if you got offline support. I am sure there is thousands of lowriders who do not know what sprockets Magazine is and would support 100% If you reached them some how. In order to fill your order of 3000 you need offline support. IMO
> *


x2 send me a box of flyers :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 06:35 PM~15069908
> *I think it will increase your market extensively if you got offline support. I am sure there is thousands of lowriders who do not know what sprockets Magazine is and would support 100% If you reached them some how. In order to fill your order of 3000 you need offline support. IMO
> *


Yeah I think vegas is a good place to hand out fliers, I still don't have them tho I called them and they said the would be sent out by Friday!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 15 2009, 06:01 PM~15090375
> *Yeah I think vegas is a good place to hand out fliers, I still don't have them tho I called them and they said the would be sent out by Friday!
> *


Cutting it close.....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 03:11 PM~15090464
> *Cutting it close.....
> *


Toooooo close!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 15 2009, 06:33 PM~15090664
> *Toooooo close!!!!!
> *


LOL
you get that p.o. yet?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 15 2009, 04:01 PM~15090375
> *Yeah I think vegas is a good place to hand out fliers, I still don't have them tho I called them and they said the would be sent out by Friday!
> *


Yeah just save them all for vegas. as we cruise around the show we can pass them out!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 03:35 PM~15090675
> *LOL
> you get that p.o. yet?
> *


Naw man there is a waiting list! I went to all three post offices in my area too, I'm gonna try some other area this week?!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 15 2009, 03:40 PM~15090723
> *Yeah just save them all for vegas. as we cruise around the show we can pass them out!
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up Homies! Im just working on some bike pics I took!!!!! 



















I like Black & White images!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 17 2009, 04:19 PM~15111465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me too man they look good!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

would of been *SUPER TIGHT* if the magazine would of been done for the Vegas show , could of sold alot there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 18 2009, 05:36 PM~15122592
> *would of been SUPER TIGHT if the magazine would of been done for the Vegas show , could of sold alot there
> *


I woulda sold out!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 18 2009, 09:26 PM~15124393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 18 2009, 09:26 PM~15124393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

very nice


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top lets help the brotha out and keep the two and three wheels rollin


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 21 2009, 07:48 PM~15146702
> *to the top lets help the brotha out and keep the two and three wheels rollin
> *


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

how can i get the Magazine??


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 21 2009, 07:02 PM~15146907
> *how can i get the Magazine??
> *


Your in Chicago huh? Well I don't know if they'll be in stores in your area? But toucan order on paypal!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

YOU SHOULD SELL THEM ON EBAY TOO or try C.O.D.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

yea i'am, ay wat ever it takes to get a mag. let me know. also wat's up in getting in the mag. i heard my homie Noah got his photo shoot?? Big Up's to Noah!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 21 2009, 08:02 PM~15147862
> *yea i'am, ay wat ever it takes to get a mag. let me know. also wat's up in getting in the mag. i heard my homie Noah got his photo shoot?? Big Up's to Noah!!
> *


Send me pics and I'll check them out, we are pretty booked for the first three issues tho! Yeah we did noah's photo shoot yesterday! Thanks Noah your pics will come out real good!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 21 2009, 08:00 PM~15147831
> *YOU SHOULD SELL THEM ON EBAY TOO or try C.O.D.
> *


Maybe I'll sell the ones that don't sell in stores on eBay?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 21 2009, 08:26 PM~15148254
> *
> *


Sup deez!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

chillin man. cant wait till vegas


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 21 2009, 08:32 PM~15148348
> *chillin man.  cant wait till vegas
> *


Me too man! So your gonna make it? Be on the look out for me and big mando!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 21 2009, 11:36 PM~15148408
> *Me too man! So your gonna make it? Be on the look out for me and big mando!
> *


thats the plan so far. i got my ticket, and i think we got rooms already reserved. 5 of my club members going with me. land on friday, fly back on monday :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 21 2009, 08:42 PM~15148514
> *thats the plan so far.  i got my ticket, and i think we got rooms already reserved.  5 of my club members going with me.  land on friday, fly back on monday :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro! I land and leave on those days too!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I WANT A MAG !

IS IT OUT YET ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 AM~15148944
> *I WANT A MAG !
> 
> IS IT OUT YET ?
> *


Not yet but you can preorder.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 10:09 PM~15148955
> *Not yet but you can preorder.
> *



COOL !

HOW YOU BEEN MY BROTHER !


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 09:09 PM~15148955
> *Not yet but you can preorder.
> *


X2


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

aight cool... yea i'll send some pix out to you when the bikes are done and we'll have to set something up cuz alot of youngsters out here want a chance to be in the magazine. shyt let me know if you want i'll sell some over here!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 21 2009, 08:42 PM~15148514
> *thats the plan so far.  i got my ticket, and i think we got rooms already reserved.  5 of my club members going with me.  land on friday, fly back on monday :biggrin:
> *




See you out there Danny


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

hey bro would like to have you at are show in hayward oct 3rd if u can its in door and out hit me up


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 22 2009, 08:43 PM~15159756
> *hey bro would like to have you at are show in hayward oct 3rd if u can its in door and out hit me up
> *


Pm me link!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 22 2009, 11:41 PM~15159714
> *See you out there Danny
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey i wonder if the huge all bike show in glendale is still going . you guys would be a big hit there. and would get alot of coverage. its done by build a bike in glendale. you should check in to it. 

i think this is the website for it. type one in and find out.  

www.buildabike.us

or

www.buildabikeandmore.com


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 23 2009, 11:39 AM~15164799
> *hey i wonder if the huge all bike show in glendale is still going . you guys would be a big hit there. and would get alot of coverage. its done by build a bike in glendale. you should check in to it.
> 
> i think this is the website  for it. type one in and find out.
> ...


thanks man i'll check it out!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 23 2009, 02:39 PM~15164799
> *hey i wonder if the huge all bike show in glendale is still going . you guys would be a big hit there. and would get alot of coverage. its done by build a bike in glendale. you should check in to it.
> 
> i think this is the website  for it. type one in and find out.
> ...


*FUCK BUILD A BIKE!!!
She ripped me off. Sold me some fake ass wongs!!!*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 12:10 PM~15165112
> *FUCK BUILD A BIKE!!!
> She ripped me off. Sold me some fake ass wongs!!!
> *




She sent you the Wong wheels? :biggrin: ahahahahahaahahah


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 23 2009, 12:39 PM~15165376
> *She sent you the Wong wheels? :biggrin:  ahahahahahaahahah
> *


i get it.............lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

you mean nancy? she nolonger owns the shop. she sold it. i dont know who the new owners are but the show was just an idea to help your mag. i myself dont order from them. i order from poor boys.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 23 2009, 01:39 PM~15165376
> *She sent you the Wong wheels? :biggrin:  ahahahahahaahahah
> *


Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave: what's up homie?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 23 2009, 01:32 PM~15165822
> *:wave: what's up homie?
> *



:h5: sup yo!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Sep 23 2009, 03:39 PM~15165376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 03:56 PM~15166549
> *Yep
> *


yea nancy sold it a year or so back. but i hear the show they have is the biggest all bicycle show in the nation.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15168599
> *yea nancy sold it a year or so back.  but i hear the show they have is the biggest all bicycle show in the nation.
> *


post a flier.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i have the one they sent me a few years back but ill have to find the flier.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 23 2009, 08:23 PM~15168599
> *yea nancy sold it a year or so back.  but i hear the show they have is the biggest all bicycle show in the nation.
> *



The biggest bicycle show in the nation I dont think so. Their just small shows at parks. At her last show she gave out dog tags with the business logo on them out for placing but then she gave everybody a dog tag just for showing. Then she just started to give them out.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 23 2009, 02:39 PM~15165376
> *She sent you the Wong wheels? :biggrin:  ahahahahahaahahah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone know the owner of the aquemini bike?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 24 2009, 07:40 PM~15179239
> *Does anyone know the owner of the aquemini bike?
> *


nope but that bike is pretty fucken sick :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 24 2009, 07:21 PM~15179730
> *nope but that bike is pretty fucken sick  :0
> *


I know man I wanna try and get a photo shoot!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15179830
> *I know man I wanna try and get a photo shoot!
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 24 2009, 07:42 PM~15179886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 24 2009, 07:42 PM~15179886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know the owner?


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

Mike Linville former owner of Pinnacle know's him, and i think Ripsta know's him also.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 25 2009, 10:33 PM~15190289
> *Mike Linville former owner of Pinnacle know's him, and i think Ripsta know's him also.
> *


mike doesnt own pinnacle anymore


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

that's why i said former owner... :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 25 2009, 09:33 PM~15190289
> *Mike Linville former owner of Pinnacle know's him, and i think Ripsta know's him also.
> *


Yeah mike is harder to get a hold of than Adrian Peterson! LOL I call him and email him and I get no reply, and I still need to do his interview for his artical LOL


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 09:25 PM~15148240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WEN IS THA MAG CUMIN OUT......
THAX N BE BLESS
MRS.3D


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 26 2009, 08:27 AM~15192361
> *WEN IS THA MAG CUMIN OUT......
> THAX N BE BLESS
> MRS.3D
> *


December!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 26 2009, 09:59 AM~15192500
> *December!
> *



KOOL MAYBE I WILL ORDER IT FROM U... FOR MR.3D FOR CHRISTMAS...WUTS THA PRICE....WILL U B MAKE ANY COLOERFUL TEE'S....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 26 2009, 02:31 PM~15194047
> *KOOL MAYBE I WILL ORDER IT FROM U... FOR MR.3D FOR CHRISTMAS...WUTS THA PRICE....WILL U B MAKE ANY COLOERFUL TEE'S....
> *


$6.25 for one copy, as far as the shirts they didnt work out to well for me so im not gonna do shirts for a while!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Will be covering this event today in PHOENIX!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Any new pic's BigMando?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 3 2009, 02:57 AM~14967203
> *ok the meeting was overall good! i always knew they liked the design of the magazine but getting to see the faces of people who deal with magazines everyday just glow with exictement about the design was awsome for me! (freddy your the man!) they also loved the logo, they said the logo has what it takes to market the logo in different areas like hats, key chains ect. (show-bound you did a amazing job on the logo design, i couldnt be happier!) i told them about how the t-shirt thing didnt work out to well for me, and they laughed and said "that will change" but i told them we can worry about that stuff later, that im just focused on getting this magazine printed! they agreed. also you guys did a awsome job on helping me pick out the name of the magazine! they love the name and said its perfect! (thanks to all my lay it low familiy!) over all i walked out feeling real good about the meeting..........but........they are worried about what happen to lowrider bicycle magazine, see they did the distribution for lowrider bicycle magazine up untill the last five issues and they dont know why LRM stopped putting it out. they think that the readers of lowrider bicycle lost interest in the magazine? and i told them that may be but we at sprockets magazine are taking a different aproch to this we are nothing like lowrider bicycle we are showing the bikes as a form of art and we are gonna show the love we all have for this art though the pages of sprockets magazine! they liked my response but they still want me to find out what happend, does anyone know exactly what happen to lowrider bicycle? if so can you show me how to get proof? i looked online and i couldnt find anything on it? also they said that they wanna see 3000 pre-orders! i told them im not cool with that and asked them why they wanna see 3000 pre-orders?! and they said that if i can get 3000 pre-orders then that will prove to them that this is not a dead end market, after seeing lowrider bicycle drop off the earth! i told them i dont think that will happen so i changed the subject and talked about whats in side the magazine i told them about a on going contest in sprockets called "win a build up, for keeping your grades up!" where anyone under 18 can submit there grades and at the end of the school year whoever has the best grades will go into a raffle and win a lowrider bike build up! just sprockets doing its part to help kids get excited about school! they loved it! (any sponsors out there that wanna take part pm me) and i asked them about a fold out poster inside the mag and they said yes and on one side will have the bike of the month (in our case season cause we are a quarterly mag) and on the other side will be the cover! (what you guys think?) and another bad point in the meeting was they want me to charge $6.25 a mag? i dont like that but after they showed me the numbers i think i mite have to sell them at $6.25 sorry guys! otherwise i wont break even! but that should change after the first year. oh and they wanna expand the distribution to two more states! i think thats awsome! so that was the most of the meeting i dont have time to type everything but if you have any question just ask i always respond! i know this my seem like a set back but dont give up on me yet guys cause im not gonna stop, i cant stop cause i love this art!
> *



*Who are you going through for distribution? RCS?*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 1 2009, 07:08 AM~15238152
> *Who are you going through for distribution? RCS?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 30 2009, 03:30 PM~15231314
> *Any new pic's  BigMando?
> *


Just what i posted on my thread! All the bike pics are being sent to Sprockets!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 1 2009, 09:39 AM~15238948
> *
> *


Got the photo shoot set up for 11am tomorrow morning! gonna be real good!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 2 2009, 07:31 PM~15254003
> *Got the photo shoot set up for 11am tomorrow morning! gonna be real good!
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i_make_metal_art


what u think of this bike?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 17 2009, 05:19 PM~15111465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work dogg


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 4 2009, 05:13 PM~15266322
> *i_make_metal_art
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good bro keep up the good work!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Oct 4 2009, 08:52 PM~15267896
> *nice work dogg
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 5 2009, 03:03 PM~15274480
> *Lookin good bro keep up the good work!
> *


 that is a buddys bike from DELUXE BIKE CLUB. :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Sprockets was in vegas representing. Mando pm me when you want to do that photoshoot


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2009, 05:59 PM~15381713
> *Sprockets was in vegas representing. Mando pm me when you want to do that photoshoot
> *


I will homie! Just gotta check the schedule so I can get down to Tucson!


----------



## ShaGGY_ON_Da_Low_ (Oct 4, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 05:53 PM~15382117
> *I will homie! Just gotta check the schedule so I can get down to Tucson!
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2009, 04:59 PM~15381713
> *Sprockets was in vegas representing. Mando pm me when you want to do that photoshoot
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 17 2009, 03:14 AM~15385228
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what happened man? talked to mando, and he said you couldnt make it...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2009, 12:22 AM~15385264
> *what happened man?  talked to mando, and he said you couldnt make it...
> *


yeah my kids got really sick and i did too, we got tested for swine flu, but we are all good now!!!!!!!! no swine flu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ok guys i think i need to push back the release date, not much just jan of feb? each area of the mag needs more time. these things happen to music, movies, mags. i think impalas was pushed back 6 months? dont worry everything is going good we just need a little bit more time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 17 2009, 02:11 AM~15385385
> *ok guys i think i need to push back the release date, not much just jan of feb? each area of the mag needs more time. these things happen to music, movies, mags. i think impalas was pushed back 6 months? dont worry everything is going good we just need a little bit more time!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


its all good.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 17 2009, 11:32 AM~15387123
> * its all good.  *


 thanks 4 understanding bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 17 2009, 01:44 AM~15385341
> *yeah my kids got really sick and i did too, we got tested for swine flu, but we are all good now!!!!!!!! no swine flu!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thats good to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 17 2009, 02:11 AM~15385385
> *ok guys i think i need to push back the release date, not much just jan of feb? each area of the mag needs more time. these things happen to music, movies, mags. i think impalas was pushed back 6 months? dont worry everything is going good we just need a little bit more time!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Just want to make sure the magazine comes out perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 17 2009, 01:11 AM~15385385
> *ok guys i think i need to push back the release date, not much just jan of feb? each area of the mag needs more time. these things happen to music, movies, mags. i think impalas was pushed back 6 months? dont worry everything is going good we just need a little bit more time!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


It will be worth the wait


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 17 2009, 04:16 PM~15388779
> *It will be worth the wait
> *


hells yeah!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 17 2009, 04:09 PM~15388717
> *Just want to make sure the magazine comes out perfect!!!!!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 17 2009, 04:08 PM~15388709
> *Thats good to hear!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i will wait 10 years if i have to :0


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

can i still place my order now??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 07:54 PM~15390056
> *i will wait 10 years if i have to :0
> *


lol it wont take that long!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Oct 17 2009, 07:55 PM~15390059
> *can i still place my order now??
> *


you sure can!!!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 18 2009, 11:42 AM~15392944
> *:wave:
> *


sup yo! hey have you talked to jesse?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I got bitten by a bike bug again! Bringing my pixie out of the garage for a rebuild! Paint, parts & chrome! Talked to Tony O on making me some parts! Should be ready for when LRM rolls through PHX again! Cant wait!!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 04:52 PM~15404683
> *I got bitten by a bike bug again! Bringing  my pixie out of the garage for a rebuild! Paint, parts & chrome! Talked to Tony O on making me some parts! Should be ready for when LRM rolls through PHX again! Cant wait!!!!! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean work you got there. its gonna look sick with custom parts on it.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 19 2009, 05:05 PM~15404857
> *clean work you got there. its gonna look sick with custom parts on it.
> *


thanks homie! I got like 50 some trophies sitting in my moms garage from back when i use to show it from 95-2000. I got kids now so I'll hook it up so the whole family can enjoy it! :biggrin: It has alot of history


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 05:52 PM~15404683
> *I got bitten by a bike bug again! Bringing  my pixie out of the garage for a rebuild! Paint, parts & chrome! Talked to Tony O on making me some parts! Should be ready for when LRM rolls through PHX again! Cant wait!!!!! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hella good picture!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 05:32 PM~15405170
> *hella good picture!
> *


thanks bro! that pic is about 4 years old right before it got packed in a box and set in the garage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 05:15 PM~15404985
> *thanks homie! I got like 50 some trophies sitting in my moms garage from back when i use to show it from 95-2000. I got kids now so I'll hook it up so the whole family can enjoy it!  :biggrin: It has alot of history
> *


yea. thats good that you starting it back up for family. i got a girls hollywood on its way to being built. it will be a street/mild bike. if i dont have t.o.c. ready for pheonix . ill have the hollywood as a deffinet posabilaty.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 19 2009, 05:39 PM~15405273
> *yea. thats good that you starting it back up for family.  i got a girls hollywood on its way to being built. it will be a street/mild bike. if i dont have t.o.c. ready for pheonix . ill have the hollywood as a deffinet posabilaty.
> *


hell yeah bro. when you bring it this way hit me up so i can take some pics of it! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 05:46 PM~15405352
> *hell yeah bro. when you bring it this way hit me up so i can take some pics of it! :biggrin:
> *



i sure will homie.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 03:52 PM~15404683
> *I got bitten by a bike bug again! Bringing  my pixie out of the garage for a rebuild! Paint, parts & chrome! Talked to Tony O on making me some parts! Should be ready for when LRM rolls through PHX again! Cant wait!!!!! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 04:52 PM~15404683
> *I got bitten by a bike bug again! Bringing  my pixie out of the garage for a rebuild! Paint, parts & chrome! Talked to Tony O on making me some parts! Should be ready for when LRM rolls through PHX again! Cant wait!!!!! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 20 2009, 08:48 AM~15411826
> *nice bike
> *


Thank bro! _"Picture Perfect"_ will be ready for 2010 show season! When we start the rebuild i'll post pics!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 05:52 PM~15404683
> *I got bitten by a bike bug again! Bringing  my pixie out of the garage for a rebuild! Paint, parts & chrome! Talked to Tony O on making me some parts! Should be ready for when LRM rolls through PHX again! Cant wait!!!!! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT BIKE LOOKS SICK CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT COMES OUT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 20 2009, 02:57 PM~15414722
> *DAM THAT BIKE LOOKS SICK CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT COMES OUT
> *


thanks bro! Got some new ideas in the mix. The kid in me is coming back out! lol:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 20 2009, 02:52 AM~15404683
> *I got bitten by a bike bug again! Bringing  my pixie out of the garage for a rebuild! Paint, parts & chrome! Talked to Tony O on making me some parts! Should be ready for when LRM rolls through PHX again! Cant wait!!!!! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin forward to putting some bad ass parts on that bike for another crazy ass 16" Street build. Maybe if all works out next year TNT will take all 3 spots in that category next year although Vear the Dragon is extremely hard and I got mad props and respect for him. Hell I'd be happy with helping my customers take 2nd and 3rd at least in that category


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 21 2009, 07:12 PM~15428742
> *Lookin forward to putting some bad ass parts on that bike for another crazy ass 16" Street build.  Maybe if all works out next year TNT will take all 3 spots in that category next year although Vear the Dragon is extremely hard and I got mad props and respect for him.  Hell I'd be happy with helping my customers take 2nd and 3rd at least in that category
> *



 we'll see you in AZ :0 DS2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 20 2009, 01:19 PM~15414447
> * Thank bro! "Picture Perfect" will be ready for 2010 show season! When we start the rebuild i'll post pics! *


 man thats a perfect name for your bike bro! You should have some parts look like strips of film?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 22 2009, 11:50 AM~15434796
> *man thats a perfect name for your bike bro! You should have some parts look like strips of film?
> *


Que onda Marcos, man i really like the way ur imagination thinks loc's. I agree for the forks we could make Highly Detailed strips of film with images (muraled or pic placed inside of the square, yeah i got a krazy idea on that one) , MANDATORY TNT rimz i would love to design a circular array of Mando's favorite camera that he uses (imagine 4 camera silouhettes "Nikon or Cannon" cant remeber what he shoots with but i know its hella expensive and badass) and i'd double triple stack the ring of the camera on all the sillouhettes on both sides of the rims :0 :biggrin: Handlebars ....... i'll save that idea as well as the spocket and the Krazy Chain ,seatpost,seats yeah plural,sissybars,pedals and i was thinkn where the Light is on the front of the bike.....what if we created a boxed housing unit that replicated an actual Camera made of metal with a workn Light housed in the lens???? N of course that firme bikla ain't leavin this shop without a kustom air ride setup :0 :biggrin: plus i already know exactly how this bike will be engraved and its sick so Tony n Mando nosotros siempre estamos listos.

Mando just get with Tony and both of u need to cruise down to KrazyKutting compound and lets get busy homies. Mando will be able to take some kick ass footage of his build takn place. Would be tight if Marcos put it in the magazine as a example of how parts are brainstromed, CADED, Kut, Fabricated etc etc. Kool homies now you guys have the invite and the builder to do this so balls in your court Mando. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 12:09 PM~15434949
> *Que onda Marcos, man i really like the way ur imagination thinks loc's. I agree for the forks we could make Highly Detailed strips of film with images (muraled or pic placed inside of the square, yeah i got a krazy idea on that one) , MANDATORY TNT rimz i would love to design a circular array of Mando's favorite camera that he uses (imagine 4 camera silouhettes "Nikon or Cannon" cant remeber what he shoots with but i know its hella expensive and badass) and i'd double triple stack the ring of the camera on all the sillouhettes on both sides of the rims  :0  :biggrin:  Handlebars ....... i'll save that idea as well as the spocket and the Krazy Chain ,seatpost,seats yeah plural,sissybars,pedals and i was thinkn where the Light is on the front of the bike.....what if we created a boxed housing unit that replicated an actual Camera made of metal with a workn Light housed in the lens???? N of course that firme bikla ain't leavin this shop without a kustom air ride setup  :0  :biggrin:  plus i already know exactly how this bike will be engraved and its sick so Tony n Mando nosotros siempre estamos listos.
> 
> Mando just get with Tony and both of u need to cruise down to KrazyKutting compound and lets get busy homies. Mando will be able to take some kick ass footage of his build takn place.  Would be tight if Marcos put it in the magazine as a example of how parts are brainstromed, CADED, Kut, Fabricated etc etc. Kool homies now you guys have the invite and the builder to do this so balls in your court Mando.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Its a NIKON! lol This will be a fun project. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 04:15 PM~15404985
> *thanks homie! I got like 50 some trophies sitting in my moms garage from back when i use to show it from 95-2000. I got kids now so I'll hook it up so the whole family can enjoy it!  :biggrin: It has alot of history
> *



Clean bike, with some cool history, makes me wanna rebuild my old bike from 92


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how is the mag coming along


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey STR8. you got some clean parts for sale. be looking to purchase a sprocket or two next year.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 22 2009, 03:22 PM~15436749
> *Clean bike, with some cool history, makes me wanna rebuild my old bike from 92
> *


Hell yeah. Working on old bikes brings back a lot of memories.I bought the bike complete with all the original parts for $20 at a swap meet. I origianlly built this bike for my mom so she could show with us at shows. My mom and dad would drive our club all over since we were not old enough to drive. She liked going the shows a lot, so I had to make one of her own to enjoy. We showed it along with my 20in. After a while she stopped showing cause her health was slowing her down.I showed it for a while after that then retired it. I sold the 20in I had and then concentrated on the car I had. Later in life I had kids then she told me take it and show it since I was going to shows a lot to shoot for magazines. Now Its out of the garage and going to get a complete make over.

That's why I say I'm building it for our family to enjoy. That bike is part of the family!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2009, 05:43 PM~15438126
> *Hell yeah. Working on old bikes brings back a lot of memories.I bought the bike complete with all the original parts for $20 at a swap meet. I origianlly built this bike for my mom so she could show with us at shows. My mom and dad would drive our club all over since we were not old enough to drive. She liked going the shows a lot, so I had to make one of her own to enjoy. We showed it along with my 20in. After a while she stopped showing cause her health was slowing her down.I showed it for a while after that then retired it. I sold the 20in I had and then concentrated on the car I had. Later in life I had kids then she told me take it and show it since I was going to shows a lot to shoot for magazines. Now Its out of the garage and going to get a complete make over.
> 
> That's why I say I'm building it for our family to enjoy. That bike is part of the family!
> *


good story its all bout la familia amor y respeto la tradicion!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2009, 04:43 PM~15438126
> *Hell yeah. Working on old bikes brings back a lot of memories.I bought the bike complete with all the original parts for $20 at a swap meet. I origianlly built this bike for my mom so she could show with us at shows. My mom and dad would drive our club all over since we were not old enough to drive. She liked going the shows a lot, so I had to make one of her own to enjoy. We showed it along with my 20in. After a while she stopped showing cause her health was slowing her down.I showed it for a while after that then retired it. I sold the 20in I had and then concentrated on the car I had. Later in life I had kids then she told me take it and show it since I was going to shows a lot to shoot for magazines. Now Its out of the garage and going to get a complete make over.
> 
> That's why I say I'm building it for our family to enjoy. That bike is part of the family!
> *




That's what's up homie!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 22 2009, 05:43 PM~15438126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Mando, Gilly and Casper simon carnales that is something sometime that gets overlooked the sentimental value that a art piece like a bikla can have or mean to someone which is more special than any trophy or award. So i'll be proud to be a part of something that has heart and sentido.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 07:37 PM~15439288
> *What up Mando, Gilly and Casper simon carnales that is something sometime that gets overlooked the sentimental value that a art piece like a bikla can have or mean to someone which is more special than any trophy or award. So i'll be proud to be a part of something that has heart and sentido.
> *


ke onda johnny...simon el sudor de la frente de uno its wat counts...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 23 2009, 03:43 AM~15438126
> *Hell yeah. Working on old bikes brings back a lot of memories.I bought the bike complete with all the original parts for $20 at a swap meet. I origianlly built this bike for my mom so she could show with us at shows. My mom and dad would drive our club all over since we were not old enough to drive. She liked going the shows a lot, so I had to make one of her own to enjoy. We showed it along with my 20in. After a while she stopped showing cause her health was slowing her down.I showed it for a while after that then retired it. I sold the 20in I had and then concentrated on the car I had. Later in life I had kids then she told me take it and show it since I was going to shows a lot to shoot for magazines. Now Its out of the garage and going to get a complete make over.
> 
> That's why I say I'm building it for our family to enjoy. That bike is part of the family!
> *


Always good to hear a story like that bro. That's what its all about. 

TNT is ready to take on that project and build it up for a show winning master piece truely worthy of its name "Picture Perfect" :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 22 2009, 06:07 PM~15437163
> *hey STR8.  you got some clean parts for sale.  be looking to purchase a sprocket or two next year.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 22 2009, 03:07 PM~15437163
> *hey STR8.  you got some clean parts for sale.  be looking to purchase a sprocket or two next year.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for Sprockets


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2009, 08:00 AM~15444487
> *TTT for Sprockets
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 11:09 AM~15434949
> *Que onda Marcos, man i really like the way ur imagination thinks loc's. I agree for the forks we could make Highly Detailed strips of film with images (muraled or pic placed inside of the square, yeah i got a krazy idea on that one) , MANDATORY TNT rimz i would love to design a circular array of Mando's favorite camera that he uses (imagine 4 camera silouhettes "Nikon or Cannon" cant remeber what he shoots with but i know its hella expensive and badass) and i'd double triple stack the ring of the camera on all the sillouhettes on both sides of the rims  :0  :biggrin:  Handlebars ....... i'll save that idea as well as the spocket and the Krazy Chain ,seatpost,seats yeah plural,sissybars,pedals and i was thinkn where the Light is on the front of the bike.....what if we created a boxed housing unit that replicated an actual Camera made of metal with a workn Light housed in the lens???? N of course that firme bikla ain't leavin this shop without a kustom air ride setup  :0  :biggrin:  plus i already know exactly how this bike will be engraved and its sick so Tony n Mando nosotros siempre estamos listos.
> 
> Mando just get with Tony and both of u need to cruise down to KrazyKutting compound and lets get busy homies. Mando will be able to take some kick ass footage of his build takn place.  Would be tight if Marcos put it in the magazine as a example of how parts are brainstromed, CADED, Kut, Fabricated etc etc. Kool homies now you guys have the invite and the builder to do this so balls in your court Mando.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Wow those are gonna be some awsome parts! That would be cool to do a step by step bike build artical for sprockets!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 22 2009, 11:09 AM~15434949
> *Que onda Marcos, man i really like the way ur imagination thinks loc's. I agree for the forks we could make Highly Detailed strips of film with images (muraled or pic placed inside of the square, yeah i got a krazy idea on that one) , MANDATORY TNT rimz i would love to design a circular array of Mando's favorite camera that he uses (imagine 4 camera silouhettes "Nikon or Cannon" cant remeber what he shoots with but i know its hella expensive and badass) and i'd double triple stack the ring of the camera on all the sillouhettes on both sides of the rims  :0  :biggrin:  Handlebars ....... i'll save that idea as well as the spocket and the Krazy Chain ,seatpost,seats yeah plural,sissybars,pedals and i was thinkn where the Light is on the front of the bike.....what if we created a boxed housing unit that replicated an actual Camera made of metal with a workn Light housed in the lens???? N of course that firme bikla ain't leavin this shop without a kustom air ride setup  :0  :biggrin:  plus i already know exactly how this bike will be engraved and its sick so Tony n Mando nosotros siempre estamos listos.
> 
> Mando just get with Tony and both of u need to cruise down to KrazyKutting compound and lets get busy homies. Mando will be able to take some kick ass footage of his build takn place.  Would be tight if Marcos put it in the magazine as a example of how parts are brainstromed, CADED, Kut, Fabricated etc etc. Kool homies now you guys have the invite and the builder to do this so balls in your court Mando.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Wow those are gonna be some awsome parts! That would be cool to do a step by step bike build artical for sprockets!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 22 2009, 05:43 PM~15438126
> *Hell yeah. Working on old bikes brings back a lot of memories.I bought the bike complete with all the original parts for $20 at a swap meet. I origianlly built this bike for my mom so she could show with us at shows. My mom and dad would drive our club all over since we were not old enough to drive. She liked going the shows a lot, so I had to make one of her own to enjoy. We showed it along with my 20in. After a while she stopped showing cause her health was slowing her down.I showed it for a while after that then retired it. I sold the 20in I had and then concentrated on the car I had. Later in life I had kids then she told me take it and show it since I was going to shows a lot to shoot for magazines. Now Its out of the garage and going to get a complete make over.
> 
> That's why I say I'm building it for our family to enjoy. That bike is part of the family!
> *


hey bro check out my new topic for pics of my build. its called guardian angel.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 23 2009, 12:35 AM~15441450
> *:uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 22 2009, 02:48 PM~15436975
> *how is the mag coming along
> *


It's coming along good, I have to push back the release date but other than that it's going great!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 26 2009, 08:33 PM~15476136
> *It's coming along good, I have to push back the release date but other than that it's going great!
> *


What's the new release date?

:dunno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 23 2009, 07:34 PM~15450191
> *Wow those are gonna be some awsome parts! That would be cool to do a step by step bike build artical for sprockets!
> *


 or even feature the bike and the story behind it in the mag after its complete.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 26 2009, 10:54 PM~15477907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike.

i have a simulare pair of rims like that but i cant figure how to fill the empty spoke holes.


----------



## jonarellano (Sep 28, 2009)

how can I get your magazine up here in Minneapolis Minnesota?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonarellano_@Oct 29 2009, 09:20 PM~15510971
> *how can I get your magazine up here in Minneapolis Minnesota?
> *


you gotta order it online follow the link below to my myspace and in my blogs it will tell you how to pre-order!


----------



## jonarellano (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 27 2009, 03:47 PM~15483785
> *nice bike.
> 
> i have a simulare pair of rims like that but i cant figure how to fill the empty spoke holes.
> *


thanks homey i was thinking of pin striping or some murals but like i ride it almost every day mural wont be a good idea so i might just go with the striping


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 30 2009, 04:47 AM~15512339
> *thanks homey i was thinking of pin striping or some murals but like i ride it almost every day mural wont be a good idea so i might just go with the striping
> *


yea pinstripe will be better and less exspencive. is that blue kandy flake? how much it cost for you to paint it? also did you figure what your ganna do for your rims?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 22 2009, 05:07 PM~15437163
> *hey STR8.  you got some clean parts for sale.  be looking to purchase a sprocket or two next year.
> *


WHAT THE [email protected]#$ ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2009, 10:44 PM~15519717
> *WHAT THE [email protected]#$ ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT????
> *


ON HIS MYSPACE PHOTO ALBUMS.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 30 2009, 05:18 PM~15517249
> *yea pinstripe will be better and less exspencive. is that blue kandy flake? how much it cost for you to paint it?  also did you figure what your ganna do for your rims?
> *


its blue base coat with flakes it went for like 250 i want to change the spokes and cut the middle pole and add some lazier cut parts and get my patterns done and custom fenders that about wat i have planned for it i want it to look nice but also ride


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2009, 11:44 PM~15519717
> *WHAT THE [email protected]#$ ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT????
> *


lol


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 3 2009, 10:08 PM~15555816
> *its blue base coat with flakes it went for like 250 i want to change the spokes and cut the middle pole and add some lazier cut parts and get my patterns done and custom fenders that about wat i have planned for it i want it to look nice but also ride
> *


nice . you got it all set up.  im still waiting on my laser cut parts. then ill have the other frame set up with forks,sissy bars and handle bars.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 9 2009, 05:50 PM~15612166
> *nice . you got it all set up.   im still waiting on my laser cut parts. then ill have the other frame set up with forks,sissy bars and handle bars.
> *


str8 i might respray it another color now wen i get the middle post taken out might go candy with flaked pattern u know or redo the same color idk yet haven't really made up my mind on that yet but hopefully ill get it done before the year is over


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

any word or date on release yet?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nope


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 9 2009, 07:55 PM~15614552
> * any word or date on release yet?  *


 no later than febuary!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 10 2009, 07:08 AM~15618557
> * nope *


 yep!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 10 2009, 01:40 PM~15622843
> * yep! *


 sweet my name changed!! Its no longer i make metal art!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 11 2009, 09:30 AM~15632921
> *sweet my name changed!! Its no longer i make metal art!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 11 2009, 10:30 AM~15632921
> *sweet my name changed!! Its no longer i make metal art!!!!
> *



:0 howed you get it changed? i need to change mine to somthing that sounds more me like SCRAPPING PEDALS.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Oct 26 2009, 10:54 PM~15477907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 12 2009, 07:39 PM~15648715
> *:0 howed you get it changed? i need to change mine to somthing that  sounds more me  like  SCRAPPING PEDALS.
> *


PM THE MERO MERO :biggrin: HIS SCREEN NAME IS LAYITLOW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 12 2009, 07:39 PM~15648715
> *:0 howed you get it changed? i need to change mine to somthing that  sounds more me  like  SCRAPPING PEDALS.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508408 
Not gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 05:06 PM~15666178
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508408
> Not gonna happen anytime soon.
> *


ok thats cool


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 23 2009, 03:45 AM~15751481
> *ttt
> *


thanks man!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whenever your ready :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so when is the magazine coming out?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 23 2009, 11:20 AM~15753991
> *so when is the magazine coming out?
> *


i think he said jan. or feb.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Nov 23 2009, 10:31 AM~15754138
> *i think he said jan. or feb.
> *


Yup but most likey feb, gives Freddy a little more time.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 08:24 AM~15752638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was planning your bike for the second issue! I just need to Finnish the first then I'll pm you.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

bump again. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 15 2009, 08:01 PM~15993906
> *TTT :wave:
> *


sup homie hows everything? hey have you seen jesse?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT Sprockets Magazine will be in Tucson tomorrow! Checking out the toy drive and scouting some bikes! Keep an eye open!!!!!


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

can we get a photo shoot on youre magazine


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Dec 21 2009, 11:53 PM~16054756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 01:45 PM~16021417
> *TTT Sprockets Magazine will be in Tucson tomorrow! Checking out the toy drive and scouting some bikes! Keep an eye open!!!!!
> *



WASSUP!
Thanks for coming thru....hope you got a lot of nice pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 23 2009, 12:25 PM~15754844
> *Was planning your bike for the second issue! I just need to Finnish the first then I'll pm you.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Dec 21 2009, 11:53 PM~16054756
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love the colors


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUZ UP SPROCKETS!!....HOWS THE MAGAZINE COMIN ALONG?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 23 2009, 01:38 PM~16069969
> *WUZ UP SPROCKETS!!....HOWS THE MAGAZINE COMIN ALONG?
> *


its going......im behind tho, im missing key stuff, but it will get done!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 22 2009, 07:29 AM~16056478
> *WASSUP!
> Thanks for coming thru....hope you got a lot of nice pics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 22 2009, 08:29 AM~16056478
> *WASSUP!
> Thanks for coming thru....hope you got a lot of nice pics
> *



we'll give you a sneak peek soon! :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

look for lady death to be featured in our first issue! heres some sneek peeks!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 24 2009, 04:49 AM~16076009
> *look for lady death to be featured in our first issue! heres some sneek peeks!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT :cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 24 2009, 03:04 PM~16081037
> *DAM CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT  :cheesy:
> *


perfect location huh?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 24 2009, 05:13 PM~16081099
> *perfect location huh?
> *


SURE IS


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

happy news years SPROCKET MAGAZINE 2010...any news when we can expect the mag to hit the streets. we getting antsy here. just wanna know when i can expect my pre-paid mag?


----------



## lowbike1 (Oct 23, 2007)

will I be able to order one and ship to Canada? I'm all over this :biggrin: 
Thanks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 3 2010, 07:08 PM~16174051
> *happy news years SPROCKET MAGAZINE 2010...any news when we can expect the mag to hit the streets. we getting antsy here. just wanna know when i can expect my pre-paid mag?
> *


february!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowbike1_@Jan 3 2010, 09:45 PM~16175980
> *will I be able to order one and ship to Canada? I'm all over this  :biggrin:
> Thanks
> *


yes, follow link below to my myspace read blog it will tell you how to order!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT come on


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010







best bike 200.00


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> look for lady death to be featured in our first issue! heres some sneek peeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any word on the flier?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT* "TEAM SPROCKETS"*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 12:10 PM~16316903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i put a hold on the order till i can fugure out the release date.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 17 2010, 08:31 PM~16319871
> *i put a hold on the order till i can fugure out the release date.
> *


the best cheapest way to make those fliers is to go down to walgreens/cvs and print them like your printing pictures.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 06:33 PM~16319895
> *the best cheapest way to make those fliers is to go down to walgreens/cvs and print them like your printing pictures.
> *


Really?! Huh I'll check it out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 17 2010, 11:29 PM~16322329
> *Really?! Huh I'll check it out.
> *


yeah man. most peeps make there fliers like that arounf here. tell you what I have an idea. I will down load the flier and go to walgreens tomorrow and make a couple. just to give you an idea. and they are cheap!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 09:34 PM~16322363
> *yeah man. most peeps make there fliers like that arounf here. tell you what I have an idea. I will down load the flier and go to walgreens tomorrow and make a couple. just to give you an idea. and they are cheap!
> *


give me a price to print each one. cause the place i put the order in was 2500 fliers for $123.00


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 01:10 PM~16316903
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL FEBRUARY hno: hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 17 2010, 11:23 PM~16322931
> *give me a price to print each one. cause the place i put the order in was 2500 fliers for $123.00
> *


Thats actually pretty good. But why do you want little fliers? :dunno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2010, 10:24 PM~16322941
> *Thats actually pretty good. But why do you want little fliers?  :dunno:
> *


little? 5.5x8.5


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

how do i get my copy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 17 2010, 11:29 PM~16322995
> *little? 5.5x8.5
> *


Right but what do you want them for? Just to pass out?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2010, 10:34 PM~16323054
> *Right but what do you want them for? Just to pass out?
> *


yes.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 17 2010, 10:30 PM~16323009
> *how do i get my copy
> *


in stores or follow the link below to my myspace see blog it will tell you how to order.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

mag coming soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 28 2010, 01:03 AM~16437617
> *mag coming soon!! :biggrin:
> *


when??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 28 2010, 11:35 PM~16448039
> *when??
> *


Some of the last details are being worked on as we speak. Alot of the photography and articles are coming together. Theres also only one person putting everything together on the computer so its taking some time to do as yall can imagine. The articles and photos are there so its just a matter of time.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2010, 10:38 PM~16448059
> *Some of the last details are being worked on as we speak. Alot of the photography and articles are coming together. Theres also only one person putting everything together on the computer so its taking some time to do as yall can imagine. The articles and photos are there so its just a matter of time.
> *


Yeah this is true! we are working our hardest to make this happen, if it's not out in February it should atleast be printed in February!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

cant wait! send me mines soon as they are printed..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 2 2010, 03:41 PM~16491464
> *cant wait! send me mines soon as they are printed..
> *


Will do!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

MARCOS, EMPTY OUT YOUR INBOX HOMIE. GOT SOME INFO TO SEND YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2010, 04:27 PM~16502793
> *MARCOS, EMPTY OUT YOUR INBOX HOMIE. GOT SOME INFO TO SEND YOU!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: done!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 3 2010, 05:30 PM~16502823
> *:thumbsup: done!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey sprockets homies keep an eye out for T.O.C. its getting that well desirved paint job its been waiting for. ill keep you posted.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Feb 3 2010, 06:06 PM~16503250
> *hey sprockets homies  keep an eye out for T.O.C.  its getting that well desirved paint job its been waiting for. ill keep you posted.
> *


Let me know when its done!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2010, 06:07 PM~16503282
> *Let me know when its done!!!!
> *


will do homie.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WHERE CAN I FIND THIS MAG IN TEXAS OR WHERE DO I ORDER IT?INFO PLEASE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS FOR A LONG TIME SINCE OTHER MAGS PUT MOTORCYCLES INSTED OF BIKES LIKE HOW THEY STARTED IN THE 70'S.ANYWAYS THANX FOR BRING USE BACK.KEEP IT UP :biggrin:  :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*STAY TUNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :0 hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 20 2010, 08:06 PM~16673138
> *STAY TUNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  hno:
> *


raffle some magz  :dunno: 

j/k good luck !


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 20 2010, 06:12 PM~16673158
> *raffle some magz  :dunno:
> 
> j/k good luck !
> *


LOL


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 11:33 PM~14203341
> *FOR HOW LONG????
> *


Whats up GoodTimes Bike Club, will we so you guys at the Tulare show.
Or do you have any questions that I may answer for you. David Renteria did a lot of work on my 62 ragtop, also a Goodtimes member. Thought I thow that in.
Joseph/Event Director :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 01:10 PM~16316903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sprockets you going to be at the Sun Coast Casino car show tomorrow?
If you are hit me up, my name is Joseph Im doing The U.S. Motorsports Challenge show. you can reach me at cell (661) 319-4656


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 20 2010, 06:33 PM~16673279
> *Sprockets you going to be at the Sun Coast Casino car show tomorrow?
> If you are hit me up, my name is Joseph Im doing The U.S. Motorsports Challenge show. you can reach me at cell (661) 319-4656
> *


we never knew about it, thats to short of notice for us. sorry we will be missing this one


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

YO SPROCKETMAG. I HOPE YOU TRY AN MAKE IT TO THE NORTH EAST TO THE TRISTATE AREA FOR AT LEAST 1 SHOW THIS YEAR.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 20 2010, 07:35 PM~16673295
> *we never knew about it, thats to short of notice for us. sorry we will be missing this one
> *


The Sun Coast car show is Sunday(tomorrow) and my show is in July at the Tulare Fairgrounds. Did not want to confuse you. Have you heard about The U.S. Motorsports Challenge?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 20 2010, 06:55 PM~16673411
> *The Sun Coast car show is Sunday(tomorrow) and my show is in July at the Tulare Fairgrounds. Did not want to confuse you. Have you heard about The U.S. Motorsports Challenge?
> *


no i haven't. remind me when its closer to july.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 06:41 PM~16673323
> *YO SPROCKETMAG. I HOPE YOU TRY AN MAKE IT TO THE NORTH EAST TO THE TRISTATE AREA FOR AT LEAST 1 SHOW THIS YEAR.
> *


me to man hit us up when you know about shows out there!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

sending pm bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 07:04 PM~16673489
> *sending pm bro
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 08:12 PM~16673568
> *pm sent
> *



coming to the end of feb when you gonna send the magazine


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 20 2010, 08:53 PM~16674386
> *coming to the end of feb when you gonna send the magazine
> *


LOL I promise I'll send your magazine 1st! This is hard work and not everything goes according to planned! It may take longer it may not!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 21 2010, 01:07 AM~16674516
> *LOL I promise I'll send your magazine 1st! This is hard work and not everything goes according to planned! It may take longer it may not!
> *


use the second stamp on my mag homie :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok everyone http://www.sprocketsmagazine.com is up and running thanks to bigmando for building us a awsome website. We have a readers rides section where you guys can post pics of your bikes!

Thank you bigmando you did a great job!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 22 2010, 12:38 AM~16683522
> *Ok everyone http://www.sprocketsmagazine.com is up and running thanks to bigmando for building us a awsome website. We have a readers rides section where you guys can post pics of your bikes!
> 
> Thank you bigmando you did a great job!
> *


looking good bro, jus checked it out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16683712
> *looking good bro, jus checked it out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Bigmando did it all! Go post your rides bro!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

You guys have a nice pic of my bike on the website and I know mando had to be laying down to get that angle so tell em ill pay for the dry cleaning


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i hit up mondo about the show in june im setting up. hope the rian clears up by then .... and hopfully there will be a nice weekend for phoenix.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 22 2010, 01:47 PM~16689936
> *i hit up mondo about the show in june im setting up.  hope the rian clears up by then .... and hopfully there will be a nice weekend for phoenix.
> *


This weekend mite be to short of notice but ask him you never know?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 22 2010, 03:09 PM~16690124
> *This weekend mite be to short of notice but ask him you never know?
> *


naw the show im setting up is on fathersday weekend in june. what i ment about the comming weekend was te phoenix lrm show. hopping its sunny and warm.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 22 2010, 02:39 PM~16690362
> *naw the show im setting up is on fathersday weekend in june.  what i ment about the comming weekend was te phoenix lrm show.  hopping its sunny and warm.
> *


That's this weekend? Thought it was the 7th?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 22 2010, 03:39 PM~16690362
> *naw the show im setting up is on fathersday weekend in june.  what i ment about the comming weekend was te phoenix lrm show.  hopping its sunny and warm.
> *


its on march 7th homie!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: website look nice!! I luv it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE+Feb 22 2010, 03:43 PM~16690403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats what i was meaning. im hoping that weekend is warm.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

heres my ladys bike with my parts on it. im still waitin for her parts to get in. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 25 2010, 06:20 PM~16726541
> *heres my ladys bike with my parts on it.  im still waitin for her parts to get in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


go to http://www.sprocketsmagazine.com and post your pics at our website to this email [email protected]


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

childsplay69 :wave: bike almost done?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 25 2010, 07:33 PM~16726663
> *go to http://www.sprocketsmagazine.com and post your pics at our website to this email [email protected]
> *


will do. but first im waiting on the parts. once i get them ill put it togather then post it there.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 25 2010, 06:35 PM~16726689
> *will do. but first im waiting on the parts. once i get them ill put it togather then post it there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 25 2010, 07:20 PM~16726541
> *heres my ladys bike with my parts on it.  im still waitin for her parts to get in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Are those patterns on there or did you or you mocking it up for patterns???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 25 2010, 07:38 PM~16726716
> *Are those patterns on there or did you or you mocking it up for patterns???
> *


yea. they are on there. jr did them for use. whats cool is it has candy rainbow mini flake on it. but you cant see from here. just wait till you see it in person.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

even in this pic its hard to see cuz the sun was behind a cloud.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 25 2010, 07:34 PM~16726671
> *childsplay69 :wave: bike almost done?
> *


 well Krazy Kutting is still doing there thing.. and Sal Paz just finished my front fendefr and it looks really good.. so more than likely im looking to qualify in san bernidino..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 25 2010, 06:49 PM~16726816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How many bikes showed up last year?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 25 2010, 06:54 PM~16726867
> *well Krazy Kutting is still doing there thing.. and Sal Paz just finished my front fendefr and it looks really good.. so more than likely im looking to qualify in san bernidino..
> *


Cool let bigmando know when your ready for the photo shoot bro, we really like your bike!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 25 2010, 07:49 PM~16726818
> *even in this pic its hard to see cuz the sun was behind a cloud.
> 
> 
> ...


I can see it.. did he want it to look like that model i did??? I couldve done it for you bro.. maybe after the march show we can hook up


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 25 2010, 07:56 PM~16726885
> *Cool let bigmando know when your ready for the photo shoot bro, we really like your bike!
> *



You know I'm down I just wanna be able for you guys to shoot something different than the same bike i've been showing.. Gotta rep AZ strong..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 25 2010, 07:01 PM~16726932
> *You know I'm down I just wanna be able for you guys to shoot something different than the same bike i've been showing.. Gotta rep AZ strong..
> *


Not a problem bro! We'll be ready!


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

man i cant wait to hey u guys do pix's at shows cuz iam from (Y.E.S.) TOUR AND WE NEED photo person there for are april 10th show in hayward check out the (Y.E.S) TOUR site on here for more info.also i like to hlep u on this magizen if u able to let me i tryed to give my idea to lowrider but they turned me down it would of made them histroy but they couldent reply so iam here for u any time hope we can get together on my idea in person and go from there thank you..god bless


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 25 2010, 07:58 PM~16726899
> *I can see it.. did he want it to look like that model i did??? I couldve done it for you bro.. maybe after the march show we can hook up
> *


yea maybe. i know he was talkin about hitting you up on my frame which is in phoenix with him as we speak. if you dont have his number allready i can pm it to you.


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

okey thanks homie that means alot to me much love


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Feb 25 2010, 07:11 PM~16727060
> *man i cant wait to hey u guys do pix's at shows cuz iam from (Y.E.S.) TOUR AND WE NEED  photo person there for are april 10th show in hayward check out the (Y.E.S) TOUR site on here for more info.also i like to hlep u on this magizen if u able to let me i tryed to give my idea to lowrider but they turned me down it would of made them histroy but they couldent reply so iam here for u any time hope we can get together on my idea in person and go from there thank you..god bless
> *


Remind me when it's closer to your show, how many bike are gonna attend?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 25 2010, 07:54 PM~16726871
> *How many bikes showed up last year?
> *


40


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 26 2010, 12:10 PM~16733987
> *40
> *


nice. thats a great amount of bikes. wish i could get that many for my show.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 25 2010, 07:54 PM~16726867
> *well Krazy Kutting is still doing there thing.. and Sal Paz just finished my front fendefr and it looks really good.. so more than likely im looking to qualify in san bernidino..
> *



doing alot more to my bike also. looking to QUALIFY in san bernadino see you guys there!!!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 20 2010, 10:07 PM~16674516
> *LOL I promise I'll send your magazine 1st! This is hard work and not everything goes according to planned! It may take longer it may not!
> *



good looking out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 26 2010, 11:10 AM~16733987
> *40
> *


We'll be there! Send me flyer to my email below in my signature!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Update.* 2 new bikes added to the rides galley! There is also a link under each set of pictures. You can comment on the bikes posted! Remember all comments are moderated before the are posted on the site. So please keep the comments cool. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 26 2010, 03:15 PM~16735823
> *Update. 2 new bikes added to the rides galley! There is also a link under each set of pictures. You can comment on the bikes posted! Remember all comments are moderated before the are posted on the site. So please keep the comments cool. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

okey thanks homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 26 2010, 09:46 PM~16737078
> *
> *


whats good playa just stoppin in to show some luv


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NEW PICS!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=528332&st=0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

when i get back from phoenix ill have pics up of TOUCH OF CLASS my soon to be trike posted up in layitlow. hope to see you all there. broken wings will be shinin there to.  i hope to be side by side with both bikes.oh and keep an eye out for my new project im building for a lucky child 10 or under. ill be raffling it off in december as part of giving back to the community. and maybe another project bike build this summer. theres alot thats going to be happening this 2010.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 26 2010, 04:01 PM~16735713
> *We'll be there! Send me flyer to my email below in my signature!
> *


firme i'll put on the roll call
:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

phoenix kustoms b.c.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2010, 02:43 AM~16836245
> *
> phoenix kustoms b.c.
> 
> ...


how much for 100 bill carpet?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2010, 01:43 AM~16836245
> *
> phoenix kustoms b.c.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 3 2010, 07:03 PM~16788797
> *firme i'll put on the roll call
> :biggrin:
> *


lmk when it gets closer to show time!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how is the mag coming bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2010, 04:13 PM~16863907
> *how is the mag coming bro
> *


almost done :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 11 2010, 07:24 PM~16864051
> *almost done :cheesy:
> *


glad to hear bro good luck with it


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

i like the sounds of this.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

how longs it take to get these in the mail if u order 1 ?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 24 2010, 10:40 AM~16986257
> *how longs it take to get these in the mail  if u order 1 ?
> *


it all depends on when my designer finnishes, the mag is done im just waiting on the design!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

should have my design soon, if you still have room


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 11 2010, 05:24 PM~16864051
> *almost done :cheesy:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

TT mf T


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2010, 11:20 AM~16986689
> *should have my design soon, if you still have room
> *


i'll make room for you DEEZ your part of the reason i started this quest! i need it asap tho cause freddy is up to his neck with work lol how soon do you think!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 25 2010, 03:39 PM~17000773
> *
> *


:h5:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

the website is relly great! :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 25 2010, 06:42 PM~17002601
> *the website is relly great!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man! You should post some of your bikes!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 23 2010, 12:34 PM~16974908
> *  i like the sounds of this.
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Please let the homies in europe know what the shipping costs are for the magazine.    

Much respect from the Netherlands!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 21 2010, 10:22 PM~17267396
> *Please let the homies in europe know what the shipping costs are for the magazine.
> 
> Much respect from the Netherlands!
> *


it cost alot! if i ship by Priority Mail International Flat Rate Envelope 9 1/2" x 12 1/2" it cost around $13.45 and takes 6 - 10 Days.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

wHEN IS IT GOING TO BE OUT?????????


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Apr 21 2010, 10:53 PM~17267633
> *wHEN IS IT GOING TO BE OUT?????????
> *


i dont wanna give anymore release dates cause i been wrong with the release dates lol its been harder than i thought to put everything together, and freddy is working long hours at work and coming home and working late on the design of the magazine, so he's been very busy desinging this mag for us, as well as raul he's been working and then working late on the mag too. and it dont help that getting content was a hassle also! so bare with me! we have all content collected and everything is in freddys hands, he's a one man show and is doing the whole design by himself! so at this point i can say that the mag will be done soon! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 22 2010, 12:08 AM~17267685
> *i dont wanna give anymore release dates cause i been wrong with the release dates lol its been harder than i thought to put everything together, and freddy is working long hours at work and coming home and working late on the design of the magazine, so he's been very busy desinging this mag for us, as well as raul he's been working and then working late on the mag too. and it dont help that getting content was a hassle also! so bare with me! we have all content collected and everything is in freddys hands, he's a one man show and is doing the whole design by himself! so at this point i can say that the mag will be done soon!  :biggrin:
> *


  dont worrie homie. we support and respect ya 1000%


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 22 2010, 12:08 AM~17267685
> *i dont wanna give anymore release dates cause i been wrong with the release dates lol its been harder than i thought to put everything together, and freddy is working long hours at work and coming home and working late on the design of the magazine, so he's been very busy desinging this mag for us, as well as raul he's been working and then working late on the mag too. and it dont help that getting content was a hassle also! so bare with me! we have all content collected and everything is in freddys hands, he's a one man show and is doing the whole design by himself! so at this point i can say that the mag will be done soon!  :biggrin:
> *


damn homie how u gonna be saleing a mag. before it comes out , by the tym it comes out oics r gonna be old as hell ...just saying u should of put it together before sale :uh: ing?????????????


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 22 2010, 01:54 PM~17272894
> *damn homie how u gonna be saleing a mag. before it comes out , by the tym it comes out oics r gonna be old as hell ...just saying u should of put it together before sale :uh: ing?????????????
> *


Well if you paid attention to this topic you would see that when me and my distribution company started writing up the contracts, they asked to see 3000 pre-sales before a contract was made, just to see if the demand was there! Due to Lowrider bicycles fall they thought it was a dead market! So I had no choice but to get pre-sales, if you ever started a magazine before then you would know that this is apart of the process!

Oh and hey when the mag comes out and you think the pics are old then don't buy it! But to most people who don't know a bout lil have never seen the pics or even heard about the shows so to them it's new, and our first issue is a look back into 2009 and what was missed then the next issue will be current events, I thought I made that clear but I guess not?!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 01:48 PM~17272832
> *  dont worrie homie. we support and respect ya 1000%
> *


Thanks bro! I love feedback like that! It's real stressfull putting this mag together but getting feedback like this makes it all worth it! Thanks bro!


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 22 2010, 03:55 PM~17273438
> *Thanks bro! I love feedback like that! It's real stressfull putting this mag together but getting feedback like this makes it all worth it! Thanks bro!
> *


anytime bro. lookin forward to seeing that first mag. and hopfully building one of my bikes to the right state that they'll be worth featuring in your mag.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

i hope your magazine does great when it comes out ... i miss lowrider bicycle magazine dont know why they stop selling them i used to buy every issue that came out they shouldnt have stop it...it part of the lowrider scene let me know when yall get the project done i want a copy keep up the good work


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

either way Marcus, if sprockets came out 5 months ago, next month or next year. my year subscriptions already paid months ago and I'm looking forward to it, and I know everyone else is looking forward to it also. Good things come to those who wait and this mag's definitely gonna be worth the wait. Keep doing your thang bro and dont rush it, cause when it comes out sprockets gonna hit hard as hell :h5: 

TTT for sprockets magazine


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79+Apr 22 2010, 03:26 PM~17273791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys! i love the support, it keeps me going! i know the mag WONT let you guys down!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

anytime homie !!  hope one day my bike be featured in your mag trying to get into a club soon. it a long process though it worth the wait lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2010, 08:24 PM~17276550
> *anytime homie !!  hope one day my bike be featured in your mag trying to get into a club soon. it a long process though it worth the wait  lol
> *


thats awsome to hear, it is cool to hear people fixing up there bikes with hopes to one day get featured in my mag!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 

are you gonna post a build up topic for your bike?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 22 2010, 09:34 PM~17276664
> *thats awsome to hear, it is cool to hear people fixing up there bikes with hopes to one day get featured in my mag!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> are you gonna post a build up topic for your bike?
> *


i already did lol ..... it called "my bike on working on right now" trying to get into legions im sure u heard bout them show stoppers lol my display is getting done by hotstuff i will get it back n 3 weeks i will post it up when i get it back i got a surprise. for everyone


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2010, 08:40 PM~17276740
> *i already did lol ..... it called "my bike on working on right now" trying to get into legions im sure u heard bout them show stoppers lol my display is getting done by hotstuff i will get it back n 3 weeks i will post it up when i get it back i got a surprise. for everyone
> *


wow! it takes a show stopper to get into legions! im glad you set your mind on them cause that tells me that there i one bad ass bike on its way, once your done! i cant wait to see it done, keep up posted! hotstuff will make you a great display!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 22 2010, 10:02 PM~17276961
> *wow! it takes a show stopper to get into legions! im glad you set your mind on them cause that tells me that there i one bad ass bike on its way, once your done! i cant wait to see it done, keep up posted! hotstuff will make you a great display!
> *


thanks homie yeah i look up to that club very long time they are dedicated bike builders ... yeah i will keep posted ... i actually chilled with rudy the owner of last wizard this past sunday at a carshow in victoria help him set up his bike man it has so lil details on it it was crazy lol my bike should b done soon my first stop is los magnificos n houston that my debut


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2010, 09:13 PM~17277069
> *thanks homie  yeah i look up to that club very long time they are dedicated bike builders ... yeah i will keep posted ... i actually chilled with rudy the owner of last wizard this past sunday at a carshow in victoria help him set up his bike man it has so lil details on it  it was crazy lol my bike should b done soon  my first stop is los magnificos n houston that my debut
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

damn and this is just issue one.... :drama:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 23 2010, 12:13 AM~17277069
> *thanks homie  yeah i look up to that club very long time they are dedicated bike builders ... yeah i will keep posted ... i actually chilled with rudy the owner of last wizard this past sunday at a carshow in victoria help him set up his bike man it has so lil details on it  it was crazy lol my bike should b done soon  my first stop is los magnificos n houston that my debut
> *



ONE DAY HOMIE, YOUR GOING TO BE LIKE DAMM IM GLAD I WAS PATIENT AND DIDNT RUSH ANYTHING, YOU HAVE YOUR BIKE IN THE RIGHT PEOPLES HANDS HOMIE..........IT WAS COOL CHILLING WITH YOU AND THANKS FOR THE EXTRA HAND ON THE BIKE THIS PAST WEEKEND


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2010, 09:27 PM~17277207
> *damn and this is just issue one.... :drama:
> *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 22 2010, 10:31 PM~17277224
> *ONE DAY HOMIE, YOUR GOING TO BE LIKE DAMM IM GLAD I WAS PATIENT AND DIDNT RUSH ANYTHING, YOU HAVE YOUR BIKE IN THE RIGHT PEOPLES HANDS HOMIE..........IT WAS COOL CHILLING WITH YOU AND THANKS FOR THE EXTRA HAND ON THE BIKE THIS PAST WEEKEND
> *


yes sir lol frame should be painted monday coming up... ur welcome on the extra hand glad to help


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

cant wait till this comes out!!! gonna hit the streets hard. good luck on the mag homie


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Apr 24 2010, 05:59 PM~17291100
> *cant wait till this comes out!!! gonna hit the streets hard. good luck on the mag homie
> *


:h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 24 2010, 09:11 PM~17291147
> *:h5:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2010, 06:16 PM~17291158
> *pm sent.
> *


Got it! Pm sent back!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 21 2010, 11:45 PM~17267568
> *it cost alot! if i ship by Priority Mail International Flat Rate Envelope 9 1/2" x 12 1/2" it cost around $13.45 and takes 6 - 10 Days.
> *


Thanks for your reply. Kinda sucks, $13.45 is simply too much. You need a sales point in Europe, Germany?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

the sprockets magazine release party


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 07:21 AM~17328826
> *the sprockets magazine release party
> 
> 
> ...


LOL dang we been out since the 80's? LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 28 2010, 11:11 AM~17329317
> *LOL dang we been out since the 80's? LOL
> *


I thought you'd get a kick out of that bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 08:12 AM~17329333
> *I thought you'd get a kick out of that bro
> *


:h5:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 22 2010, 03:51 PM~17273403
> *Well if you paid attention to this topic you would see that when me and my distribution company started writing up the contracts, they asked to see 3000 pre-sales before a contract was made, just to see if the demand was there! Due to Lowrider bicycles fall they thought it was a dead market! So I had no choice but to get pre-sales, if you ever started a magazine before then you would know that this is apart of the process!
> 
> Oh and hey when the mag comes out and you think the pics are old then don't buy it! But to most people who don't know a bout lil have never seen the pics or even heard about the shows so to them it's new, and our first issue is a look back into 2009 and what was missed then the next issue will be current events, I thought I made that clear but I guess not?!
> *


damn it was a simple ? in other words u started a buisness with no capital ,and no ive never started a mag. but i do own a company , good luck to u and ur mag. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 4 2010, 02:19 PM~17389484
> *damn it was a simple ? in other words u started a buisness with no capital ,and no ive never started a mag. but i do own a company , good luck to u and ur mag.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah a simple question gets a detailed reply! And how did you translate what I said into "starting with no capital?" I would really like to know how you came to that conclution? It's not true but also none of your concern! 

Thank you!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 28 2010, 08:21 AM~17328826
> *the sprockets magazine release party
> 
> 
> ...


Were is this from?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 4 2010, 09:40 PM~17392050
> *Were is this from?
> *


idk bro, i found it somewhere so i posted it knowing that sprockets would get a kick out of it but, best bet is asking sprockets- he's the one who threw the party :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

yea i bet he knows hahahah that some funny shit rite there tho :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA+May 4 2010, 09:40 PM~17392050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that is from an old sketch that they used to do on saturday night live, probably in the early 90's. the 2nd guy on the right is mike myers, (austin powers, love guru, etc). the sketch was supposed to be a hipster kind of show, set in germany, called sprockets.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 22 2010, 10:02 PM~17276961
> *wow! it takes a show stopper to get into legions! im glad you set your mind on them cause that tells me that there i one bad ass bike on its way, once your done! i cant wait to see it done, keep up posted! hotstuff will make you a great display!
> *


whats up bro my display will be posted up saturday so be looking out i will start a new topic got a surprise for everyone


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 12 2010, 07:02 PM~17471443
> *whats up bro my display will be posted up saturday so be looking out i will start a new topic  got a surprise for everyone
> *


Sweet I can't wait to see it!


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 12 2010, 08:08 PM~17471540
> *Sweet I can't wait to see it!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 12 2010, 08:08 PM~17471540
> *Sweet I can't wait to see it!
> *


me either hotstuff sent me a sneak peak yeseriday have to say a+++ so far in my book


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 12 2010, 08:10 PM~17471572
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


let me add one for me x3! lol


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 12 2010, 10:10 PM~17471577
> *me either  hotstuff sent me a sneak peak yeseriday have to say a+++ so far in my book
> *


:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks  i may just throw out my bed and sleep on the dispaly haha


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 22 2010, 02:54 PM~17272894
> *damn homie how u gonna be saleing a mag. before it comes out , by the tym it comes out oics r gonna be old as hell ...just saying u should of put it together before sale :uh: ing?????????????
> *


    I dont think anybody knows what ALL it takes to put out a magazine for the first time , i been doing printing for 25 years now , TRUST me ......... forget the $$$$ it takes to have one done , its the time it takes to put one together , its hard the first time around , im sure even LRM and Streetlow and other BIG magazine names out there it was hard the first time , it did not happen in one day , once a magazine comes out for the first time , after that it gets a little easier , Im sure Marcos is trying his BEST on having this magazine to come out , i dont see anybody else trying to have one out , if you ask me , i think its damn good idea , i was thinking of doing it myself last year , but Marcos came out with the idea first , lets just say the magazine never comes out , i still give Marcos props for trying his BEST and im sure if the magazine does come out , im sure by then Marcos will know how to come out with another faster , its just like anything else in life , the first time you try something its a learning experience and after that it gets easier as you do it over and over again


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 16 2010, 08:39 AM~17505238
> *      I dont think anybody knows what ALL it takes to put out a magazine for the first time ,  i been doing printing for 25 years now , TRUST me .........  forget the $$$$ it takes to have one done , its the time it takes to put one together , its hard the first time around , im sure even LRM and Streetlow and other BIG magazine names out there it was hard the first time , it did not happen in one day , once a magazine comes out for the first time , after that it gets a little easier , Im sure Marcos is trying his BEST on having this magazine to come out , i dont see anybody else trying to have one out , if you ask me , i think its damn good idea , i was thinking of doing it myself last year , but Marcos came out with the idea first , lets just say the magazine never comes out , i still give Marcos props for trying his BEST  and im sure if the magazine does come out , im sure by then Marcos will know how to come out with another faster , its just like anything else in life , the first time you try something its a learning experience and after that it gets easier as you do it over and over again
> *


 :h5: thanks bro!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

hey bro dont worry about what other people say about ur mag just keep on doing what ur doing. everthing will fall in place alot people dont understand what it takes to put a mag togther same as bulding a show car or bike patient is the name of the game , but i like how u named ur mag sprocket mag that a perfect name for it.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: keep pushing!!! This gon' be great


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Has the first mag even came out yet? or even a sampler mag? it will be a year next month that this mag was suppose to hit stores/mail boxes
 :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 16 2010, 04:01 PM~17507780
> *Has the first mag even came out yet? or even a sampler mag? it will be a year next month that this mag was suppose to hit stores/mail boxes
> :dunno:    :dunno:    :dunno:
> *


read above, it should give you some insite on what it takes cause it looks like you have no clue?!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 16 2010, 06:21 PM~17507533
> *hey bro dont worry about what other people say about ur mag just keep on doing what ur doing. everthing will fall in place alot people dont understand what it takes to put a mag togther same as bulding a show car or bike patient is the name of the game , but i like how u named ur mag sprocket mag that a perfect name for it.
> *


 :nono: pegs or pop 'o' wheelies magazine would of been a better name for a lowrider bicycle magazine :0 just playing marcus :biggrin: no need to get  
TTMFT for sprockets -East Coast future point of contact for sprockets :0


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2010, 08:13 PM~17509591
> *read above, it should give you some insite on what it takes cause it looks like you have no clue?!
> *


 :uh: 
Until the first copy is out, then i'll waste my time and read past posts on your struggle to start this "amazing" magazine, but until then....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 16 2010, 07:32 PM~17509832
> *:uh:
> Until the first copy is out, then i'll waste my time and read past posts on your struggle to start this "amazing" magazine, but until then....
> *


well the mag aint out yet and you still bothered to come on here and waste your time with un-needed comments!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 16 2010, 07:28 PM~17509772
> *:nono: pegs or pop 'o' wheelies magazine would of been a better name for a lowrider bicycle magazine  :0 just playing marcus :biggrin: no need to get
> TTMFT for sprockets -East Coast future point of contact for sprockets :0
> *


:h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2010, 11:25 PM~17510520
> *:h5:
> *


my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17510508
> *well the mag aint out yet and you still bothered to come on here and waste your time with un-needed comments!
> *


just hurry up lol sup mark dont put a dead line when its done it done


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 17 2010, 04:40 AM~17512900
> *just hurry up lol sup mark dont put a dead line when its done it done
> *


Yeah bro I think that was one of my mistakes, I shoulda never given a release date! But I learn from my mistakes and move on!


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17510508
> *well the mag aint out yet and you still bothered to come on here and waste your time with un-needed comments!
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Sprockets Magazine(west coast) & PedaL ScraperZ(east coast)


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 07:57 PM~17557293
> *Sprockets Magazine(west coast) & PedaL ScraperZ(east coast)
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

ready for sneak peak!! :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

whats up bro how your magazine going


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 27 2010, 04:51 PM~17626280
> *whats up bro how your magazine going
> *


it's going!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

TT gd T


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

whats good bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 28 2010, 10:07 AM~17632976
> *whats good bro
> 
> 
> ...


LOL where you find all those smilies?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

lol, i donno my wife got this program for facebook and emails called expressions or some shite and I stole em from her


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT for the homie.


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

when the next issue dropping


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

still waiting on the first my man, its comming


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

got them flyers in... look real nice! get em passed out at the next show!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2010, 07:23 PM~17949479
> *got them flyers in... look real nice! get em passed out at the next show!
> *


:h5: thanks sam


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 22 2010, 07:11 PM~17858253
> *still waiting on the first my man, its comming
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Waiting on the first issue. Is the TNT feature going to be in it? :dunno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 4 2010, 07:28 PM~17961099
> *Waiting on the first issue.  Is the TNT feature going to be in it? :dunno:
> *


:yes:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 22 2010, 05:11 PM~17858253
> *still waiting on the first my man, its comming
> 
> 
> ...


2011 :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 4 2010, 08:23 PM~17961340
> *2011 :0
> *


lets see you get one out sooner! :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 4 2010, 10:52 PM~17961471
> *lets see you get one out sooner!  :0
> *


well you said feb 2010 then you keep moving it by the time we see it 2011 sound about right


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 4 2010, 09:01 PM~17961503
> *well you said feb 2010 then you keep moving it by the time we see it 2011 sound about right
> *


have you ever started a magazine?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 4 2010, 11:06 PM~17961522
> *have you ever started a magazine?
> *


look dont why waste your time on me all i said 2011 sounds about right when your magazine should be out whats wrong with that..and yes a magazine take time so whats the problem its an opinion thats all so dont get mad


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 4 2010, 09:10 PM~17961537
> *look dont why waste your time on me all i said 2011 sounds about right when your magazine should be out whats wrong with that..and yes a magazine take time so whats the problem its an opinion thats all so dont get mad
> *


when did you see me get mad? 

you write on my topic so i reply, thats all lol :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

take ur time bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 4 2010, 09:48 PM~17961726
> *take ur time bro
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

sneak peak?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

After seeing this thread go from exciting to damn near death, I say this. Its hard ass work for an independent person to start a magazine. From booking shoots to getting it to print. I've never tried it, but I've read about the stress of it and the many obstacles that come with it. Look a few pages back of me talking shit about this magazine not being true and this and that. But after all is said and done the point still remains, how many of us shit talkers have ever tried to start a mag from nothing? So I bite my words and say take your time, so many people hate (including myself) and I would take my time to make sure that the final product was worth the wait. I got high hopes for this mag, cause for me, other mags lack coverage of bikes. Good luck with the mag and hope to see it out soon.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: keep the good work!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

off to pass out some flyers at a local show and then tomorrow also diffrent show hope it helps


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 18 2010, 10:36 AM~18343389
> *After seeing this thread go from exciting to damn near death, I say this. Its hard ass work for an independent person to start a magazine. From booking shoots to getting it to print. I've never tried it, but I've read about the stress of it and the many obstacles that come with it. Look a few pages back of me talking shit about this magazine not being true and this and that. But after all is said and done the point still remains, how many of us shit talkers have ever tried to start a mag from nothing? So I bite my words and say take your time, so many people hate (including myself) and I would take my time to make sure that the final product was worth the wait. I got high hopes for this mag, cause for me, other mags lack coverage of bikes. Good luck with the mag and hope to see it out soon.
> *


wow thats awsome bro, i am having a very hard time, its waaaayyy harder than i thought. i have everything done and its outta my hands now everything rest on the designer once hes done the mag will be done.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 18 2010, 10:36 AM~18343389
> *After seeing this thread go from exciting to damn near death, I say this. Its hard ass work for an independent person to start a magazine. From booking shoots to getting it to print. I've never tried it, but I've read about the stress of it and the many obstacles that come with it. Look a few pages back of me talking shit about this magazine not being true and this and that. But after all is said and done the point still remains, how many of us shit talkers have ever tried to start a mag from nothing? So I bite my words and say take your time, so many people hate (including myself) and I would take my time to make sure that the final product was worth the wait. I got high hopes for this mag, cause for me, other mags lack coverage of bikes. Good luck with the mag and hope to see it out soon.
> *


also, thank you very much for your support bro! its very cool of you to come out and say that......thank you!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 08:46 AM~18368915
> *off to pass out some flyers at a local show and then tomorrow also diffrent show hope it helps
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 21 2010, 11:53 AM~18369601
> *:h5:
> *


when the time come i think ill buy a doz or what not and then sell them at the local shows lot of the kids that build out here dont have the net so they said they dont have a way to buy them :biggrin: 

passed out a nice hand full in the time that i was there :biggrin:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 02:25 PM~18370296
> *when the time come i think ill buy a doz or what not and then sell them  at the local shows lot of the kids that build out here dont have the net so they said they dont have a way to buy them  :biggrin:
> 
> passed out a nice hand full in the time that i was there  :biggrin:
> *



PHXKSTM says he is going to get them at his shop. for the same reason. So south phx will get em. I want a chance to get featured so i hope this mag to be successful


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i belive it will make it as long as every one does there part do what you can to keep the mag alive like what i was saying get a few and take them to show some people dont have computer or net and dont now were to get them so i fig ill buy them and then sell them at the same price no profit what else can i do ???
it cool that PHXKSTM is doing the same thats what we got to do to make this make make it some one from each state should help out even if you dont make any money hell maybe if you do end up selling somany the the company can kick down a mag once in awhile or something idk just thinking out loud lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaL ScraperZ on the East Coast represents Sprockets magazine to the fullest!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 01:25 PM~18370296
> *when the time come i think ill buy a doz or what not and then sell them  at the local shows lot of the kids that build out here dont have the net so they said they dont have a way to buy them  :biggrin:
> 
> passed out a nice hand full in the time that i was there  :biggrin:
> *


thats a great idea!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Aug 21 2010, 02:12 PM~18370546
> *PHXKSTM says he is going to get them at his shop. for the same reason. So south phx will get em.    I want a chance to get featured so i hope this mag to be successful
> *


we hope so too :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 02:20 PM~18370593
> *i belive it will make it as long as every one does there part do what you can to keep the mag alive  like what i was saying get a few and take them to show some people dont have computer or net and dont now were to get them so i fig ill buy them and then sell them at the same price no profit  what else can i do ???
> it cool that PHXKSTM is doing the same thats what we got to do to make this  make make it some one from each state should help out even if you dont make any money  hell maybe if you do end up selling somany  the the company can kick down a mag once in awhile or something idk just thinking out loud lol
> *


:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 21 2010, 04:09 PM~18371277
> *PedaL ScraperZ on the East Coast represents Sprockets magazine to the fullest!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :h5: like i said what ever i can do to help bro i got a doz or so more from what you sent me 
am going to talk to one of my grandmas(RIP GRANDMA MISS YOU ) hook up to see if she can print me off some more just in case theres more show that pop up out here 
for some odd reson there diffrent people at each show never see the same people lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 21 2010, 07:15 PM~18371311
> *:yes:
> *


possible East coast distibutor :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 21 2010, 04:15 PM~18371311
> *:yes:
> *


My next project is gonna be a San Francisco 49ers bike what u think??


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 22 2010, 08:28 PM~18377841
> *My next project is gonna be a San Francisco 49ers bike what u think??
> *




I think it's ballin' :thumbsup:


:yes: footBALLIN'


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 22 2010, 04:32 PM~18377865
> *I think it's ballin' :thumbsup:
> :yes: footBALLIN'
> *


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Gonna pick up a few copies of your first issue when its ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 22 2010, 08:28 PM~18377841
> *My next project is gonna be a San Francisco 49ers bike what u think??
> *


YEAH THAT,S A REAL KICK THEME !!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

When is this mag gonna be ready??


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 10:06 AM~18393004
> *When is this mag gonna be ready??
> *


2011?

:dunno:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT FOR THE WORLDS ONLY LRB MAGAZINE :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Aug 21 2010, 05:14 PM~18371300
> *:h5:
> *


whats up bro


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

why have a banner if the mag is not out yet???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2010, 09:42 PM~18510797
> *why have a banner if the mag is not out yet???
> *


if you mean the banner that i have? It's to spread the word here to people on the East Coast and represent.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2010, 06:42 PM~18510797
> *why have a banner if the mag is not out yet???
> *


ummmm......to advertise?! 

is that a real question?


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 22 2010, 05:28 PM~18377841
> *My next project is gonna be a San Francisco 49ers bike what u think??
> *


Heres one i did,its a start


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Be sure to stop by and check out the lowrider exhibit at the California Automotive Museum Oct 16th - Jan 11th. Just dropped off my son’s bike for a sneak peak for the future exhibit.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 22 2010, 10:05 PM~18638744
> *Be sure to stop by and check out the lowrider exhibit at the California Automotive Museum Oct 16th - Jan 11th. Just dropped off my son’s bike for a sneak peak for the future exhibit.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good i should of did it to


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Sep 7 2010, 11:13 PM~18512607
> *Heres one i did,its a start
> 
> 
> ...


That frame looks damn good. mo pics?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 12:06 PM~18393004
> *When is this mag gonna be ready??
> *


2012?? :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Sep 23 2010, 12:12 PM~18642066
> *That frame looks damn good. mo pics?
> *


no it dont. it needs some work on that tank


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 10:42 AM~18642323
> *no it dont. it needs some work on that tank
> *


youre right. 5 airbrushed trophies would set that shit off even more.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Sep 23 2010, 02:31 PM~18643317
> *youre right. 5 airbrushed trophies would set that shit off even more.
> *


nah man them weld lines need to be cleaned up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 03:59 PM~18643576
> *nah man them weld lines need to be cleaned up
> *


??? look pretty good to me, nice even beads, almost looks TIG welded


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 22 2010, 09:05 PM~18638744
> *Be sure to stop by and check out the lowrider exhibit at the California Automotive Museum Oct 16th - Jan 11th. Just dropped off my son’s bike for a sneak peak for the future exhibit.
> 
> 
> ...


i wish i coulda been apart of the exhibit!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 22 2010, 11:05 PM~18638744
> *Be sure to stop by and check out the lowrider exhibit at the California Automotive Museum Oct 16th - Jan 11th. Just dropped off my son’s bike for a sneak peak for the future exhibit.
> 
> 
> ...


we had are bikes there 10 years ago


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MY SECRET 20'' BUILD AT PHOENIX 2011.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 24 2010, 07:53 PM~18655680
> *we had are bikes there 10 years ago
> *


I just saw those pics on Sunday at the museum, i thinkn they might have some pics on the walls from back in the day.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 27 2010, 10:08 AM~18671885
> *I just saw those pics on Sunday at the museum, i thinkn they might have some pics on the walls from back in the day.
> *


yea that would be cool if they did im going to try and go sometime this week to check it out did any other bikes go?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 09:21 AM~18671968
> *yea that would be cool if they did im going to try and go sometime this week to check it out did any other bikes go?
> *


So far i'm the only Lowrider they have let in, its to give people a sneak peak at the exhibit coming up.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Sep 24 2010, 07:32 PM~18655561
> *i wish i coulda been apart of the exhibit!
> *


There is still time to get in. Let me know what you might want to do and i'll talk to the curator for you.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 27 2010, 11:12 AM~18672859
> *There is still time to get in. Let me know what you might want to do and i'll talk to the curator for you.
> *


maybe i can take my bike since im not going to vegas


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 27 2010, 11:16 AM~18672887
> *maybe i can take my bike since im not going to vegas
> *


Let me know, i'm sure we can make room


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you think you can sqweez one more maybe


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Clown and CE, PM me te display size for your bikes when you get a chance please.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 28 2010, 08:29 AM~18680660
> *Clown and CE, PM me te display size for your bikes when you get a chance please.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dark angel (Jul 13, 2010)

you taking pic in vegas? I might be up there with my bike...... Let me know


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

SPROCKETS MAGAZINE serious question, any idea when the magazine hittin the streets. just asking have a prepaid and want subscription! same question im sure everyone is asking? LMK


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 13 2010, 04:22 AM~19057715
> *SPROCKETS MAGAZINE serious question, any idea when the magazine hittin the streets. just asking have a prepaid and want subscription! same question im sure everyone is asking? LMK
> *


my designer went MIA on me and he had all the content for the mag, there was nothing i could do! but i just got back in contact with him and i will have everything back soon, i also hired a new designer so we are gonna be rolling here real soon! 

also a 2011 calendar is in the works and will be done and printed in december!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 13 2010, 07:03 PM~19060526
> *my designer went MIA on me and he had all the content for the mag, there was nothing i could do! but i just got back in contact with him and i will have everything back soon, i also hired a new designer so we are gonna be rolling here real soon!
> 
> also a 2011 calendar is in the works and will be done and printed in december!
> *


calender sounds cool, and i understand problems, but any idea on when the mag will be out, i paid for my copy like january of this year....im just thinkin about it and figured id ask


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 13 2010, 05:03 PM~19060526
> *my designer went MIA on me and he had all the content for the mag, there was nothing i could do! but i just got back in contact with him and i will have everything back soon, i also hired a new designer so we are gonna be rolling here real soon!
> 
> also a 2011 calendar is in the works and will be done and printed in december!
> *


man that sucks! but thanks for the info. so 2011 coming up soon, pre-orders on the calendar? i'll take one


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 13 2010, 06:03 PM~19060526
> *my designer went MIA on me and he had all the content for the mag, there was nothing i could do! but i just got back in contact with him and i will have everything back soon, i also hired a new designer so we are gonna be rolling here real soon!
> 
> also a 2011 calendar is in the works and will be done and printed in december!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

can i be june


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Ohh yeah. I want to buy a calendar too


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 13 2010, 08:51 PM~19062433
> *calender sounds cool, and i understand problems, but any idea on when the mag will be out, i paid for my copy like january of this year....im just thinkin about it and figured id ask
> *


i dont want to give any dates on when the mag will be out, cause i been wrong before lol but i should have everything back soon, and the new designer i got will get it done fast for sure


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 14 2010, 03:04 AM~19063717
> *man that sucks! but  thanks for the info. so 2011 coming up soon, pre-orders on the calendar? i'll take one
> *


no pre-orders on the calendar, but i'll have them printed soon! i'll let everyone know when the are ready.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 14 2010, 07:41 AM~19064141
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 14 2010, 07:44 AM~19064150
> *can i be june
> *


yup! im just waiting for the phototgrapher to call me back for your shoot.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 14 2010, 10:02 AM~19064757
> *Ohh yeah.  I want to buy a calendar too
> *


  i'll let you guys know as soon as they are done!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 14 2010, 03:04 PM~19065444
> * i'll let you guys know as soon as they are done!
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 14 2010, 02:58 PM~19065419
> *no pre-orders on the calendar, but i'll have them printed soon! i'll let everyone know when the are ready.
> *


MARCOS I NEED YOUR NUMBER OR IF ANYONE ELSE HAS IT...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Vatos Y Viclas" Magazine got printed at my work two weeks ago , 78 page's ,came out really nice I must say*


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 13 2010, 05:03 PM~19060526
> *also a 2011 calendar is in the works and will be done and printed in december!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

forget the calender and study on getting the mag. out...its been way to long..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 30 2010, 06:42 PM~19204254
> *forget the calender and study on getting the mag. out...its been way to long..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 30 2010, 05:42 PM~19204254
> *forget the calender and study on getting the mag. out...its been way to long..
> *


thats a bigger problem than you think! but a calendar is still good to have!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Marcos .if you need my help , call me , tomorrow is Dec. 1st


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

so whats up with this magazine?? is it gonna happen or what ? :uh: :uh:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

So, when is this mag going to hit stores??? id love to get my hands on a lowrider bike mag again :cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 1 2010, 03:51 PM~19212425
> *so whats up with this magazine?? is it gonna happen or what ? :uh:  :uh:
> *


yup sure is!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 1 2010, 03:51 PM~19212425
> *so whats up with this magazine?? is it gonna happen or what ? :uh:  :uh:
> *


x50


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

marcos the package came in today thanks bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 3 2010, 03:20 PM~19230655
> *marcos the package came in today thanks bro
> *


  keep me updated


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I SPY, a Sprockets Banner representing on the East Coast with the 'PedaL ScraperZ' family.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 05:52 PM~19231832
> *I SPY, a Sprockets Banner representing on the East Coast with the 'PedaL ScraperZ' family.
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 06:52 PM~19231832
> * representing on the East Coast with the 'PedaL ScraperZ' family.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: yo east coast topic is on the other side *****! :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 3 2010, 06:30 PM~19231578
> * keep me updated
> *


 :biggrin: will do


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 3 2010, 09:00 PM~19231894
> *:cheesy: yo east coast topic is on the other side *****!  :biggrin:
> *


this ***** always got jokes, but never funny though
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

how much shipped to the great white frozen north  postal code : H4B2X9 Canada


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2010, 04:18 PM~19246726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow sam your the man bro!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good cant wait to see it out


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2010, 04:34 PM~19246854
> *how much shipped to the great white frozen north  postal code : H4B2X9 Canada
> *


once a little detail is worked out with the site that will be selling this thing for me is worked out i will post where to buy! i say mid this week!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 5 2010, 04:49 PM~19246960
> *looks good cant wait to see it out
> *


this week!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 5 2010, 07:47 PM~19246945
> *wow sam your the man bro!!!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE+Dec 5 2010, 07:47 PM~19246945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check ur p.m. marcus


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 5 2010, 06:51 PM~19246972
> *this week!
> *


nice let me know when I can order one


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 5 2010, 06:32 PM~19247392
> *nice let me know when I can order one
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice my bike is in there


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Dec 5 2010, 05:34 PM~19247403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will! :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 5 2010, 05:36 PM~19247432
> *nice my bike is in there
> *


yup! june like you asked!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 5 2010, 06:36 PM~19247432
> *nice my bike is in there
> *


Lucky


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2010, 05:18 PM~19246726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


save me a copy. :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

;


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2010, 05:18 PM~19246726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, how much? can you send me one with my subscription money? will subscribe once the mag hits the stands!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 5 2010, 05:32 PM~19247392
> *nice let me know when I can order one
> *




x2


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2010, 05:18 PM~19246726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i want one let me know when to order and price


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Dec 6 2010, 11:15 AM~19253354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll make a topic this week and let everyone know where to get it.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

SPROCKET MAGAZINE serious question which hasnt been asked since last year. when is the magazine comin pre-ordered almost a year ago. i know there are alot of issues and hold up and ect.. but like alot of other people here just asking, can we expect it to hit the stand this year 2011? just keep us posted.
good luck with the magazine and cant wait to read the 1st issue  

SPROCKETS TTT


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 18 2011, 06:43 AM~19900302
> *SPROCKET MAGAZINE serious question which hasnt been asked since last year. when is the magazine comin pre-ordered almost a year ago. i know there are alot of issues and hold up and ect.. but like alot of other people here just asking, can we expect it to hit the stand this year 2011? just keep us posted.
> good luck with the magazine and cant wait to read the 1st issue
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

theres a issue that needs to be resolved but i'll have answers for everyone soon.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 25 2011, 11:57 PM~19963159
> *theres a issue that needs to be resolved but i'll have answers for everyone soon.
> *


  if I can help in any way let me know Marcus  


Show season's gonna be here on the East Coast again soon and your banner will be hanging once again out here in the East :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 25 2011, 09:01 PM~19963187
> * if I can help in any way let me know Marcus
> Show season's gonna be here on the East Coast again soon and your banner will be hanging once again out here in the East :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: thanks


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 25 2011, 09:57 PM~19963159
> *theres a issue that needs to be resolved but i'll have answers for everyone soon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lets TTT this mutha. i say it needs it.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> lets TTT this mutha. i say it needs it.


big wheels are turning!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> big wheels are turning!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:


*  :thumbsup: x2*


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT uffin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> TTT:thumbsup:





-AZTEC SUNSET- said:


> TTT uffin:


:h5:


----------



## Green Goblin66 (Jun 19, 2011)

TTT:h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

waddup marcus


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> waddup marcus


:wave:wheres the blue crush pics!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm waiting on two more parts to come back from speedy&eddy that are getting engraved and plated as we speak. Those are the last two parts to complete the bike and unveil it to the world. That is, until I tear it apart and redo it, when I come home from my next deployment. ("Blue Crush 2.0" coming yr 2013)

Any way, I got a professional photographer with a studio waiting for my call telling him that I'm ready, to do a major photo shoot of the bike. He is closing the studio the whole day to dedicate it to taking massive amounts of pics of 'Blue Crush' and my other bikes also. When that happens, hopefully real soon, I will contact you bro and send you copies of the prints to the pictures. 

So save a cover page and a few feature pages for me in one of the issues, lol., lmao.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*ok everyone the magazine is now here at: 

**http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/210929*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*ISSUE #2 COMING SOON! SEP/OCT
*


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *ISSUE #2 COMING SOON! SEP/OCT*


Nice cover...looks like another TOPDOGS bike in there..!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

love the cover


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

AGAIN...........any word on when the people who pre ordered thru paypal will get theirs???? I asked before and you said they would be sent out....still havent gotten anything...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

FunkytownRoller said:


> AGAIN...........any word on when the people who pre ordered thru paypal will get theirs???? I asked before and you said they would be sent out....still havent gotten anything...


are you kidding me?! man they been messing up hella orders pm me your addy i'll send it myself bro!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

how do i change my avatar?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Nice cover...looks like another TOPDOGS bike in there..!


yup i'll have a top dogs bike in the first 3 issues, photo shoots already done!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> love the cover


thanks mike, i knew you would!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> are you kidding me?! man they been messing up hella orders pm me your addy i'll send it myself bro!!!!!


pm sent homie...thanks alot...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *ISSUE #2 COMING SOON! SEP/OCT*


 Looks tight bro cant wait


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

FunkytownRoller said:


> pm sent homie...thanks alot...


got it thanks!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Looks tight bro cant wait


thanks bro!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*how the heck do i change my avatar?*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *how the heck do i change my avatar?*


anyone know how?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> anyone know how?


ill have to show u in person


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *ISSUE #2 COMING SOON! SEP/OCT
> *



That's a bad ass cover! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> ill have to show u in person


ok!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

TonyO said:


> That's a bad ass cover! :thumbsup:


thanks tony!


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *how the heck do i change my avatar?*


On the very top of the page, right hand corner click on settings... 
The next page will have a my settings box in the bottom left corner... 
In that box there is a link that says edit avatar. Click on that link and load it up.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *ISSUE #2 COMING SOON! SEP/OCT
> *



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> *ISSUE #2 COMING SOON! SEP/OCT
> *


I really like what you were going for with the cover design, super man comic book design for the super man bike itself, THAT'S GENIUS!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lil deville said:


> On the very top of the page, right hand corner click on settings...
> The next page will have a my settings box in the bottom left corner...
> In that box there is a link that says edit avatar. Click on that link and load it up.


i did exactly that! and when i click save settings it tells me the website is down?! everytime


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I really like what you were going for with the cover design, super man comic book design for the super man bike itself, THAT'S GENIUS!!!!!


thank you!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> thank you!


P.M me the ideas you got for blue crush's background, I'll shoot the idea to my photographer.....

ocean and waves, maybe sit it on a surfboard and let it ride the wave.

hahahahaha p.m. me what you come up with! the photo shoots schedualed for the first week of sept. in the studio, than we doing a few more different locations at some dope outdoor spots for other magazines also. knocking em all out at one shot.


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

what happened to sprockets?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

cherry64lowlow said:


> what happened to sprockets?


x2, Im waiting for a second issue.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

nothing happened. last minute issues with issue #2, once theyre solved, it should be out


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> nothing happened. last minute issues with issue #2, once theyre solved, it should be out


Exactly..../\...... That and more people need to buy issue #1. Everyone wanted it out an once it released did not buy it...


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

never got my mag. any status or shipping info? thanx


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

whats up with issue 2? is it gonna happen? I just tried your website and it's no longer? whats up marcos, hope all is well


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> whats up with issue 2? is it gonna happen? I just tried your website and it's no longer? whats up marcos, hope all is well


X2


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

a month and 4 days later. anyword on my mag? or can u uploaded here? i dont need it just want to read thru it.thank u marcos


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

HEy Marcos I never got a copy ? Can u plz send me one or how do i get one call me k garcias i dont really get on here no more so text me info plz


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> HEy Marcos I never got a copy ? Can u plz send me one or how do i get one call me k garcias i dont really get on here no more so text me info plz


..x2


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Hotshot956
mexica
vm0m0.......

P.m. me your shipping addresses an ill get those sent out to you guys either today or first thing tomorrow k.....


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

pm sent thank you very much


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

96tein said:


> Hotshot956
> mexica
> vm0m0.......
> 
> P.m. me your shipping addresses an ill get those sent out to you guys either today or first thing tomorrow k.....


 Done kool thanks ill be waiting for it Thanks Agin


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

got my mag yesterday. must say its really badass.put me down for volume 2:thumbsup: thanks again guys


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

i finaly recieved the mag. got to say its a great one! fyi snail mail where im at lol looking forward to the next one


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Tried to purchase through link says site error!:angry:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

96tein said:


> Exactly..../\...... That and more people need to buy issue #1. Everyone wanted it out an once it released did not buy it...


 it was nice talking to you at AZ show.and thank for the magazine homie..


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up Homies I need your Help. I am in the runnings for the Best Barber Shop in Sacramento but I need your Vote. Log on to KCRA A LIST.com click on Beauty then Barber then Knock Out Barber Shop. This will be greatly appreciated  So the more votes the better but you can only vote once with your email. Thanks Gabriel Mijares​


----------



## Snookz (Oct 19, 2013)

Man I pre order my sprockets mag and NEVER recieved it????


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Snookz said:


> Man I pre order my sprockets mag and NEVER recieved it????


Did you move? We had some issues go to wrong addresses send me you info and paypal address and I'll look up your order.....pm me the info


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

Anymore of those Sprocket T-shirts Avail?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i want a shirt to


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> i want a shirt to


I HAVE 2 WHITE AND BLACK..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

WD68_Revenge said:


> Anymore of those Sprocket T-shirts Avail?


Yes


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> i want a shirt to


Paypal would be best unless you wanna wait till you see me again lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea I need to get some shirts for the kids do they have them in kids sizes


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Yea I need to get some shirts for the kids do they have them in kids sizes


Yup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Paypal would be best unless you wanna wait till you see me again lol


You know ill wait lol


----------

